# New Game!



## KAYLINDA

I saw this on another forum.  Since I am new here...if you have already played it....just ignore it!  I start with the first three words of a story....everyone else gets to add three more words.  Here's my 3...

"Today I awoke"


----------



## GB

not knowing where


----------



## middie

i'm going next


----------



## wasabi

or if I...................


----------



## texasgirl

have a brain..


----------



## SierraCook

that wasn't mush...


----------



## kadesma

I would make

kadesma


----------



## middie

eggs and bacon


----------



## kadesma

and have them

kadesma


----------



## Dove

for breakfast and


----------



## KAYLINDA

then I would


----------



## SierraCook

rob a bank...


----------



## Barbara L

then take a

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

M1A1 abrams tank


----------



## Barbara L

through the town


 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

handing out hotdogs


----------



## mrsmac

to all starving..


----------



## middie

boys and girls


----------



## mrsmac

who were carrying


----------



## mudbug

their worldly goods


----------



## ironchef

including tipping guides


----------



## mrsmac

towards the distant


----------



## mrsdove

superwalmart in the


----------



## Dove

Mall to shop


----------



## GB

That is where


----------



## mudbug

as usually happens


----------



## SierraCook

money is spent


----------



## SierraCook

on frivolous things


----------



## mudbug

(she means "squandered")


----------



## kadesma

oh but what

kadesma


----------



## middie

a great deal


----------



## kadesma

you just got

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

in view of


----------



## mudbug

your limited funds


----------



## kadesma

A hot off

kadesma


----------



## Dove

the grill berger


----------



## mudbug

would taste almost


----------



## Dove

as good as


----------



## Barbara L

juicy prime rib


 Barbara


----------



## Dove

going to Walmart


----------



## texasgirl

just to find


----------



## middie

a new grill


----------



## crewsk

for the shrimp


----------



## KAYLINDA

and to buy


----------



## GB

the very best


----------



## kadesma

cast iron grill

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

for grilling sausages


----------



## pdswife

until nicely brown


----------



## Barbara L

Some boys asked,


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

could they have


----------



## pdswife

Three little bites??


----------



## mrsmac

but the huge


----------



## crewsk

sausage got stuck


----------



## mudbug

with a fork


----------



## crewsk

to the grill


----------



## Raine

a Soho doorway


----------



## middie

opened up and


----------



## pdswife

We saw THREE....


----------



## GB

sparkling loose diamonds


----------



## pdswife

surrounded by EMERALDS!!!!


----------



## middie

on the ground !!!


----------



## pdswife

I picked them


----------



## Barbara L

up with my

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

broken right hand


----------



## pdswife

"OUCH, that hurt!


----------



## middie

look how shiny


----------



## Barbara L

they all are


 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

when they're wet


----------



## middie

blinded by beauty


----------



## Barbara L

I stumbled off


 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

the planet and


----------



## middie

flew off to


----------



## GB

a distand galaxy


----------



## mrsmac

where surprisingly enough


----------



## mudbug

McDonald's was open


----------



## mrsmac

so feeling brave


----------



## pdswife

I ordered sixteen


----------



## GB

new Galactic Glarbburgers


----------



## pdswife

I supersized it!


----------



## mudbug

Finally full, I


----------



## pdswife

I jumped back


----------



## tancowgirl2000

into the thorns


----------



## Barbara L

and cut my


 Barbara


----------



## htc

big toe open


----------



## texasgirl

and blood went


----------



## tancowgirl2000

everywhere till dad


----------



## kadesma

got out the

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

big white towel


----------



## kadesma

and pruning shears

kadesma


----------



## middie

rolled out of


----------



## kadesma

the bundle of

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

slightly used 
papertowels


----------



## middie

that are moist


----------



## pdswife

and full of


----------



## KAYLINDA

alcohol and peroxide


----------



## kadesma

tar,feathers,and
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the peroxide starts


----------



## middie

to bubble and


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sting, and clean


----------



## The Z

Unfortunately, it's not


----------



## SierraCook

healing very well


----------



## tancowgirl2000

so we have


----------



## SierraCook

a big problem


----------



## middie

on my hands


----------



## Barbara L

So I took


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

A pain pill


----------



## Maidrite

to feel much .......................


----------



## wasabi

better because I


----------



## tancowgirl2000

realized that I


----------



## Maidrite

had a cow.........


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I did not!


okay outta bounds the real phrase should be.....................................

and it was


----------



## wasabi

a sweet cow


----------



## Maidrite

BLack and white!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

A holstien.....not


----------



## mrsmac

but it was


----------



## wasabi

in the meadow


----------



## tancowgirl2000

of tall green


----------



## KAYLINDA

lilies blooming brightly


----------



## mrsmac

but overhead there


----------



## crewsk

is a stormcloud


(BTW, that's the exact cow I have always wanted Maidrite!)


----------



## mudbug

full of lemonade


----------



## crewsk

and chocolate truffles


----------



## tancowgirl2000

which scares me


----------



## mudbug

a little bit.


----------



## pdswife

Lemonade began to


----------



## middie

fall on my


----------



## mudbug

best white blouse


----------



## middie

that i borrowed


----------



## crewsk

form Saks yesterday.


----------



## middie

so i wondered


----------



## mudbug

would Saks believe


----------



## middie

that lemonade fell


----------



## crewsk

from the sky?


----------



## pdswife

Would they listen?


----------



## KAYLINDA

or would they


----------



## middie

think i lied ?


----------



## pdswife

Should I try?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

There would be


----------



## mudbug

no reason for


----------



## pdswife

me to fabricate


----------



## tancowgirl2000

it off.  What


----------



## pdswife

would I gain??


----------



## mudbug

Besides, everyone knows


----------



## pdswife

That lemonade won't


----------



## tancowgirl2000

fall from the


----------



## mudbug

heavens unless you


----------



## tancowgirl2000

are very very


----------



## pdswife

and tipsy from


----------



## mudbug

all that Dickel


----------



## middie

that was poured


----------



## pdswife

over crushed ice.


----------



## GB

down your throat.


----------



## middie

then i ended


----------



## crewsk

up in a 


(Well, my message was too short! Now it's not!! )


----------



## tancowgirl2000

upside down on


----------



## middie

a waterbed that


----------



## crewsk

was leaking green


----------



## middie

gel of some


----------



## crewsk

kind. It smelled


----------



## middie

like a lime


----------



## crewsk

but felt like


----------



## mudbug

jello, only more


----------



## middie

suede that was


----------



## crewsk

wet and cold


----------



## Maidrite

Fear Factor Style........


----------



## Barbara L

so I put


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

my feet on


----------



## Maidrite

And Choke Down..........................


----------



## mudbug

hubby's lap while


----------



## pdswife

He sang about


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Green Keylime Pie


----------



## Maidrite

Ole Salty DOgs.........


----------



## pdswife

and little slippery


----------



## mudbug

fishies with yellow


----------



## pdswife

And blue fins


----------



## Maidrite

And JAWS Behind.................................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

their purple gills


----------



## middie

when opened show


----------



## kadesma

The big white

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

whale that ate


----------



## kadesma

biscuits,gravey and

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and.................


----------



## pdswife

and French fried


----------



## middie

onion rings that


----------



## pdswife

are smothered in


----------



## middie

hot pepper sauce


----------



## pdswife

Yummy he said!!


----------



## kadesma

please pass the

kadesma


----------



## middie

ranch dressing and


----------



## kadesma

go easy on
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the bacon bits


----------



## mrsmac

because of my


----------



## Cyberchef

pet pig, "Hamhock"'s


----------



## KAYLINDA

I graciously obliged


----------



## Cyberchef

When suddenly a....


----------



## wasabi

red balloon appeared......


----------



## Cyberchef

and hovered over...


----------



## Maidrite

the mess he........................


----------



## Cyberchef

left behind when....


----------



## mrsmac

the tractor broke


----------



## tancowgirl2000

trying to clean


----------



## mudbug

away those awful


----------



## pdswife

horrible messy globs


----------



## tancowgirl2000

of green goo


----------



## pdswife

from the top


----------



## wasabi

of Mt. Rushmore......


----------



## pdswife

and the president's


----------



## GB

big rock nostril


----------



## KAYLINDA

I must say


----------



## mudbug

God Bless You!


----------



## Barbara L

Quickly he gulped


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

a couple goobers.................


----------



## htc

and drank a


----------



## mudbug

very cold martini


----------



## Barbara L

before running hysterically


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

for the john............................


----------



## pdswife

Where he saw....


----------



## Maidrite

A Flash of ..............


----------



## Maidrite

Linda Blair From...................................


----------



## mrsmac

the movie he


----------



## Maidrite

had called the....................................


----------



## mrsmac

second worst movie


----------



## Maidrite

he ever made.......................


----------



## wasabi

but Children of the Corn


----------



## mrsmac

had to be.........


----------



## Maidrite

Right behind it......................


----------



## pdswife

that movie SUCKED!


----------



## middie

another bad movie


----------



## tancowgirl2000

was the one


----------



## middie

where the guy


----------



## pdswife

borrowed a really


----------



## middie

ugly mask and


----------



## wasabi

ran down the


----------



## middie

mountain until he


----------



## kadesma

found a tent

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

and hid until


 Barbara


----------



## middie

he heard a


----------



## Barbara L

ballerina crying inconsolably


 Barbara


----------



## middie

just because she


----------



## Barbara L

poked her eye


 Barbara


----------



## middie

with her finger


----------



## kadesma

peering through a 


kadesma


----------



## middie

peep hole in


----------



## pdswife

the canvas tent


----------



## Maidrite

THE MONSTER GRABBED.....................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

her by the


----------



## Maidrite

COAT and PULLED.......................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

till she fell


----------



## Maidrite

and THE COAT......................


----------



## Barbara L

ripped in two


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

*Run! Run! Run!*


----------



## mrsmac

screamed the ballerina


----------



## Cyberchef

Help me, Rhonda!~


----------



## wasabi

Surf's up and


----------



## Cyberchef

...Starry, starry nights.....


----------



## mrsmac

are far behind ........


----------



## middie

in a galaxy


----------



## mrsmac

far away from.........


----------



## middie

the one planet


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that is closest


----------



## mudbug

to my deli


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that has the


----------



## mudbug

best cheesecake ever!!


----------



## pdswife

and the waiters


----------



## mudbug

are all good-looking


----------



## pdswife

tall dark and


----------



## mudbug

irritatingly, already taken.


----------



## pdswife

by small minded


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ningkumpoops that dont


----------



## Barbara L

know a good



 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hardworking waiter if


----------



## Barbara L

he spilled the


 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Dish of wonton


----------



## mudbug

on  their Pradas


----------



## Barbara L

and knocked off


 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the silver candlbra


----------



## pdswife

(you guys are wonderful!  This is a great story!! Lots of laughs)!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you forgot to leave your 2 cents worth


----------



## pdswife

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> the silver candlbra



with pink candles


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and white ropes


----------



## pdswife

that were melting


----------



## crewsk

on the silk


----------



## mudbug

sweet little sixteen (oops, sorry - wrong thread)


----------



## mrsmac

tablecloths. Suddenly in .........


----------



## pdswife

walked a giant


----------



## mudbug

with hairy legs


----------



## mrsmac

and bad B.O................


----------



## crewsk

He tripped over


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and a huge


----------



## Barbara L

(crewsk and Tan--since you answered at the same time, I'm going to combine them)

(he tripped over a huge)

mossy log that

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

a tiny ant


----------



## Barbara L

had rolled down


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

the giants pantaloons.


----------



## Barbara L

then started laughing


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Ha you big


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

silly monster, YOU


----------



## kadesma

see what happens


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when you dont


----------



## jkath

remember to tiptoe


----------



## kadesma

around the giant


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you end up


----------



## kadesma

with you leg


kadesma


----------



## jkath

caught in a


----------



## Barbara L

mud bog, but


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

you slowly pull


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

your foot out


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

the stickey gooey


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

glop, but your


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

shoe stays in


----------



## kadesma

shoe is left


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

MAIDRITE JUST WAITING...........................


----------



## Barbara L

to grab the


 Barbara


----------



## crewsk

last cream puff


----------



## Maidrite

To Give HIM.........................................


----------



## mudbug

acute indigestion (again)


----------



## Barbara L

Finally, in dispair


 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

he ate a......


----------



## mudbug

piece of furniture


----------



## wasabi

which left splinters


----------



## tancowgirl2000

in his fowl


----------



## pdswife

and wood polish


----------



## crewsk

all over his


----------



## middie

huge hairy feet


----------



## tancowgirl2000

which made him


----------



## middie

scream in agony


----------



## tancowgirl2000

because it burnt


----------



## wasabi

his big toe.


----------



## middie

then he cried


----------



## wasabi

like a baby


----------



## middie

cause he stubbed


----------



## pdswife

knee on the


----------



## wasabi

big white car


----------



## Barbara L

as it zoomed


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

on the way


kadesma


----------



## wasabi

to  the circus


----------



## kadesma

it carried three


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

smiling happy clowns


----------



## SierraCook

and crashed into


----------



## Maidrite

BARBARA'S........NEW.....CAR ?





HE BETTER RUN!







OH, I am sorry, I can't put those last  3 words on Forget them SHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mrsmac

He better run............


----------



## Maidrite

RUN FOREST RUN.............................................


----------



## mrsmac

quickly he ran ...........


----------



## Maidrite

though the woods........................................


----------



## mrsmac

past the dead............


----------



## Maidrite

To  LIEUTENANT DAN'S........................


----------



## Barbara L

who said, "Forrest..."


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

ARE YOU A................................


----------



## Maidrite

SHRIMPBOAT CAPTAIN NOW ?


----------



## cara

"babba told me


----------



## tancowgirl2000

That monkeys fly


----------



## crewsk

and eat purple


----------



## pdswife

seedles sour grapes


----------



## kadesma

as they swing


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

from the branches


----------



## kadesma

of an old


kadesma


----------



## crewsk

weeping willow tree


----------



## pdswife

Gently blowing in


----------



## middie

is a breeze


----------



## wasabi

with the sun


----------



## pdswife

heating the earth


----------



## middie

to a delightful


----------



## wasabi

chirping of birds


----------



## middie

high up in


----------



## wasabi

huge pine tree


----------



## Barbara L

He looked up


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

and guess what?


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

a gigantic eagle


 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

was directing traffic


----------



## pdswife

from a high


----------



## Maidrite

High Mountain Peak................


----------



## kadesma

when suddenly a


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Bunny Rabbit Ran................................................


----------



## kadesma

quickly through the


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

intersection, shouting "MY...


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

my left foot


----------



## Barbara L

is on fire!"


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Please!!!  HELP ME!!!


----------



## texasgirl

it burns so


----------



## KAYLINDA

badly that I


----------



## wasabi

jumped in the


----------



## jkath

nearest vat of


----------



## wannabake

creamy soft butter


----------



## jkath

And NOW the


----------



## wannabake

little fuzzy bunny


----------



## Barbara L

has greasy feet!


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

AND A SIGN .......................................................


----------



## jkath

Which reads, "TOMORROW....


----------



## Maidrite

suppers here enjoy!


----------



## kadesma

it if you



kadesma


----------



## wannabake

can because come .................


----------



## Maidrite

Tomorrow You'll be................


----------



## wannabake

busy licking that  
 
(think butter) lol


----------



## Barbara L

greasy foot off


 Barbara


----------



## wannabake

later that day............


----------



## Maidrite

Looking for SOME ............


----------



## wannabake

one to do


----------



## mrsmac

the dirty work............


----------



## tancowgirl2000

he ran into


----------



## wannabake

a man on


----------



## Barbara L

a pogo stick


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

picking his nose..................................


----------



## jkath

named "Pogo Picker"


----------



## Maidrite

WHILE EATING A ..............................................


----------



## KAYLINDA

frozen purple popcycle


----------



## Barbara L

and offering strangers


 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

fresh lemonade and


----------



## wannabake

uninvited advice about.............


----------



## mrsmac

their personal hygiene.....


----------



## Maidrite

and if they.................................................


----------



## mrsmac

ever used a ................................


----------



## middie

washcloth with soap


----------



## kadesma

after a long


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a long day


----------



## Barbara L

This made the


 Barbara


----------



## middie

the man smile


----------



## pdswife

and laugh loudly


----------



## Barbara L

even though he


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

was standing  in


----------



## kadesma

a pit of 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Olive flavored jello


----------



## mrsmac

which was slowly................


----------



## pdswife

being sipped by


----------



## Maidrite

His cat PETEY.........................................................


----------



## mrsmac

who had only .........................


----------



## Barbara L

one life left.


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

His other eight


----------



## Barbara L

were long gone.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

all used up!!


----------



## middie

all because he


----------



## Barbara L

let curiosity get


 Barbara


----------



## Alix

the better of


----------



## middie

the best of


----------



## mrsmac

him on many................


----------



## middie

many occasions and


----------



## mrsmac

he felt that.............


----------



## KAYLINDA

big Tom Cats


----------



## pdswife

were just toys


----------



## mrsmac

Because of this..............


----------



## pdswife

he often cried


----------



## Maidrite

ABOUT HALF HIS.................................................... 












































Raise sheilds and lock fasers on target!


----------



## kadesma

time away in


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

the sea of


----------



## wannabake

salmon and tuna


----------



## middie

with crunchy kibbles


----------



## kadesma

singing a song

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

about skinny sailors


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

in funny little


----------



## kadesma

suits of blue

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

with white stripes


----------



## Maidrite

And Combat Boots......


----------



## Barbara L

blowing silver whistles

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

whilst dancing under


----------



## Maidrite

A STARSTRUCK MOON....


----------



## middie

on a warm (message too short again)


----------



## Maidrite

Hot, Steamy Night.....................................


----------



## pdswife

on a tropical


----------



## tancowgirl2000

island full of


----------



## pdswife

S e x y cabana boys


----------



## middie

scantily clad in


----------



## pdswife

tight black shorts


----------



## wannabake

and bow ties


----------



## pdswife

expertly tied by


----------



## wasabi

three monks from


----------



## kadesma

the far east


kadesma


----------



## wannabake

driving a Ferrari


----------



## tancowgirl2000

which color was.....


----------



## wannabake

chocolate carmel camel


----------



## tancowgirl2000

(there's a mouth full).....with black blue


----------



## wannabake

& yellow poka dots


----------



## tancowgirl2000

like a white


----------



## kadesma

whale out of


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

water for too


----------



## kadesma

many days and


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

started to smell


----------



## pdswife

like rotten feta


----------



## kadesma

like the whale

kadesma


----------



## middie

was starting to


----------



## kadesma

slowly sink into


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Davy Jones Locker....................................................


----------



## Barbara L

and nearly drowned


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

but wasn't dead....................................................


----------



## wasabi

because three days


----------



## KAYLINDA

of smelling your


----------



## mrsmac

putrid, festering foot ........


----------



## wasabi

makes you want


----------



## wannabake

to cut it


----------



## mrsmac

off at the ..............


----------



## pdswife

ankle.  So he


----------



## jkath

decided against that,


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ran to the


----------



## jkath

nearest Bath Shop


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to soak that


----------



## pdswife

smelly body part


----------



## jkath

and it worked!!!


----------



## pdswife

He was cured!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

He danced a


----------



## pdswife

quick Irish Jig


----------



## KAYLINDA

With a big


----------



## pdswife

roaring voice he


----------



## Barbara L

bellowed, "all clean!"


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

smelling like roses


----------



## wasabi

and ready to


----------



## Maidrite

do his part.............................................


----------



## pdswife

to make America


----------



## Maidrite

Beautiful and Respectable......................................


----------



## middie

by cleaning the


----------



## pdswife

rivers, forests and


----------



## middie

oceans so everyone


----------



## pdswife

can enjoy nature


----------



## jkath

and all it's


----------



## The Z

purity and majesty.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

The sun shone


----------



## The Z

through the falling


----------



## kadesma

icy sheet of


kadesma


----------



## wasabi

rainbow colored icicles


----------



## pdswife

That made people


----------



## wannabake

very thristy. So


----------



## kadesma

They raised faces


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

towards the sky


----------



## middie

to fill glasses


----------



## kadesma

full to the



kadesma


----------



## middie

with clean cold


----------



## kadesma

sparkling spring water


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

with liquid gold


----------



## kadesma

highlights in the


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

windows crystal clean......................................


----------



## kadesma

shinning at midnight



kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

with mosquitos biting


----------



## middie

and itching beyond


----------



## KAYLINDA

belief, until they


----------



## middie

swelled up to


----------



## kadesma

the size of


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

A HALF DOLLAR...............................................


----------



## middie

pus filled walnut 

(okay too gross sorry lol)


----------



## Maidrite

about ready to...........................................................


----------



## kadesma

split open and


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

and Burst like..............................................


----------



## middie

a firecracker on


----------



## kadesma

it's way to



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

splat on you ...................................................


----------



## SierraCook

making a mess


----------



## Maidrite

In your eye !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

and on your



kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

chest..dripping down


----------



## kadesma

all over the


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

beautiful parquet floor


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

And then slip..........................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

right out from


----------



## kadesma

right out to


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

the sides, causing


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

a great BIG


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

BANG!!

That scared....


----------



## SierraCook

the whole neighborhood


----------



## middie

the bomb squad


----------



## tancowgirl2000

came to the


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

wrong house and


----------



## KAYLINDA

and were embarrassed.


----------



## Maidrite

TO FIND OUT............................................


----------



## wasabi

a church was


----------



## Maidrite

Having Communion Service..................................


----------



## wasabi

when the bells


----------



## pdswife

began to toll


----------



## tancowgirl2000

it told everyone


----------



## kadesma

to be ready



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

For another big


----------



## pdswife

wedding that was


----------



## middie

underway at the


----------



## tancowgirl2000

local farmers market


----------



## KAYLINDA

The couple was


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a brunette and


----------



## wasabi

a spiked haired


----------



## middie

blonde boy from


----------



## pdswife

*Chocalate Bayou, Texas*


----------



## middie

just outside of


----------



## pdswife

*Forks of Salmon, California*


----------



## middie

with a forked road


----------



## pdswife

They could go


----------



## wasabi

right or left


----------



## pdswife

Left seemed like


----------



## kadesma

the right thing


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to do so...


----------



## pdswife

he went the


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wrong way when


----------



## kadesma

suddenly he felt



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

all tingly inside


----------



## pdswife

his tummy started


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to feel awful


----------



## kadesma

it rumbled, roared and



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and made something


----------



## pdswife

of a horrid


----------



## kadesma

squishy,slurppy,noise



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sound so loud


----------



## pdswife

that his ears


----------



## kadesma

seemed to flap



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and clang loudly


----------



## middie

as if they


----------



## SierraCook

were made of


----------



## wasabi

noisy large windchimes


----------



## Maidrite

EYES FIERCELY RED....


----------



## pdswife

bloodshot from all


----------



## Barbara L

the dust in


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

THE WIND KANSAS..............


----------



## tancowgirl2000

he needed to


----------



## pdswife

wash them out


----------



## tancowgirl2000

of his blue


----------



## KAYLINDA

nike tennis shoes


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that had florescent


----------



## pdswife

pink soles and


----------



## wasabi

and purple laces


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with little flowers


----------



## pdswife

and white polka


----------



## middie

dots all over


----------



## tancowgirl2000

his yellow bikini


----------



## pdswife

top was blue


----------



## tancowgirl2000

because he died


----------



## wasabi

when everyone laughed


----------



## pdswife

at him for


----------



## KAYLINDA

his unreasonable mouth


----------



## tancowgirl2000

He couldnt help


----------



## Alix

shooting it off


----------



## tancowgirl2000

it was just


----------



## middie

too hard to


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wash his mouth


----------



## pdswife

out with Ivory


----------



## tancowgirl2000

soap that mom


----------



## pdswife

washed the clothes


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with the washboard


----------



## pdswife

and hung out


----------



## tancowgirl2000

on the line


----------



## middie

to dry when


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the wind was


----------



## pdswife

blowing gently by


----------



## kadesma

it caught the



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

clothes line with


----------



## pdswife

three socks and


----------



## kadesma

lifted ever so



kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

high into the


----------



## Maidrite

Electric lines and.........................


----------



## SierraCook

shot sparks everywhere


----------



## wasabi

and set the


----------



## SierraCook

field on fire


----------



## ch3f

full of corn


----------



## wasabi

and melted butter


----------



## ch3f

filling the hillside


----------



## wasabi

with hungry people


----------



## funny

waiting for food


----------



## mrsmac

and cold drinks


----------



## pdswife

and chocolate dessert


----------



## tancowgirl2000

But then clouds


----------



## Maidrite

floated in gently........................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

(someone to play with Im SO excited!!!)

just to open


----------



## wasabi

to sparkling stars


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and a bright


----------



## pdswife

sliver colored moon


----------



## tancowgirl2000

The little  man


----------



## pdswife

danced and sang


----------



## kadesma

rubbed his chin


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a beautiful song


----------



## kadesma

he waltzed away



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

about life and


----------



## tancowgirl2000

it rang pure


----------



## kadesma

and true and



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and the angels


----------



## kadesma

sang his praise
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and listened thoughtfully


----------



## mrsmac

to what was


----------



## tancowgirl2000

not being said


----------



## mrsmac

by the group


----------



## Bangbang

then they barfed


----------



## tancowgirl2000

this weird green


----------



## wasabi

and red glowing


----------



## tancowgirl2000

eels that screamed


----------



## wasabi

Merry Christmas all


----------



## tancowgirl2000

even though its


----------



## kadesma

not yet halloween


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and someone wants


----------



## ch3f

to buy a 


(wow how long is this going to be)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a big bottle


(till we get tired of it)


----------



## ch3f

of lovely [size=-1]Absinthe

(i just need to write more to post) 
[/size]


----------



## wasabi

or a yellow


----------



## kadesma

frosted with the


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dew of midnight


----------



## kadesma

it slowly seeped



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

down his hand


----------



## pdswife

and dripped on


----------



## tancowgirl2000

his shiny black


----------



## wasabi

and skinny legs


----------



## KAYLINDA

leaving a sticky


----------



## kadesma

gooey trail of



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the salty tears


----------



## kadesma

that flow so


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

smoothly till they


----------



## Cyberchef

from a Marguarita


----------



## ch3f

Then I yelled


----------



## Cyberchef

oops!  I guess I took too long for my reply!

okay --  landed on fireflies


----------



## tancowgirl2000

tumble into the


----------



## ch3f

largest hole ever


----------



## tancowgirl2000

beside the camper


----------



## Cyberchef

by the campground's...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

public fire pit


----------



## ch3f

blazing into the


----------



## Cyberchef

sky as we...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

gazed at the


----------



## ch3f

[size=-1]mystical Aurora Borealis 
[/size]


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and wondered how


----------



## ch3f

I could harness


----------



## Cyberchef

the beauty above


----------



## ch3f

and share with


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thee all my


----------



## ch3f

In the morning


----------



## SierraCook

I ate cereal


----------



## wasabi

and waited for


----------



## ch3f

Publisher Clearing House


----------



## pdswife

to ring the


----------



## mrsmac

doorbell and announce


----------



## pdswife

That the million


----------



## mrsmac

and first customer


----------



## pdswife

was the man


----------



## ch3f

next door to...


----------



## Maidrite

Lt. Dan Taylor........................


----------



## ch3f

Man I never


----------



## Maidrite

Knew but Forrest...................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Also lived next


----------



## pdswife

to my palace!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Her palace was


----------



## pdswife

so very cute


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with the moat


----------



## pdswife

adorable daisy garden


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with toad statues


----------



## pdswife

and little elves


( have you gone back and read this entire story lately?  
We are very funny people!!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with beady little


----------



## pdswife

necklaces around their


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thick necks.  When


----------



## pdswife

Ever they see


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a maiden traipse


----------



## pdswife

gently by them


----------



## tancowgirl2000

their eyes light


----------



## pdswife

up and twinkle


----------



## tancowgirl2000

lighting the path


----------



## pdswife

that leads to


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the stables on


----------



## pdswife

The large ranch

(it's been fun Tan.. but,  I have to go now. see ya later)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

by the creek

(ok )


----------



## pdswife

that gently flows


----------



## tancowgirl2000

past the giant


----------



## pdswife

Emerald shaped crystal


----------



## kadesma

that lies craddled



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

in the cherbs


----------



## wasabi

beautiful white wings


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that carried them


----------



## pdswife

From the  heavens


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to see their


----------



## pdswife

friends on terrafirma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and have the


----------



## pdswife

dinner of their


----------



## kadesma

lives as they



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Gazed at the


----------



## Cyberchef

Seven Moons of..... !


----------



## wasabi

a galaxie far


----------



## pdswife

to the east


----------



## SierraCook

populated by Martians


----------



## mrsmac

and enormous green


----------



## KAYLINDA

crust-laden crawling


----------



## SierraCook

gigantic mutant scorpions


----------



## mrsmac

which breathed fire


----------



## ch3f

for my grill


----------



## mrsmac

and burnt my........


----------



## ch3f

roasted gaftorac. Until....

we are on another planet right?


----------



## mrsmac

one of the .......
(I lost track of where we are pages ago!!)


----------



## ch3f

leader yelled "HEY...


----------



## mrsmac

what are you......


----------



## ch3f

a kitchen newbie?


----------



## mrsmac

Horrified by that.........


----------



## ch3f

we got in...


----------



## mrsmac

and went immediately


----------



## ch3f

back to earth...


----------



## mrsmac

where a welcoming


----------



## pdswife

group of teletubbies


----------



## ch3f

got squashed by


----------



## pdswife

our microscopic space


----------



## ch3f

ship, that fit


----------



## Maidrite

In Fantastic Voyage.....













Remember the Proteus ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

When we were


(I love how quickly the story changes....I would love to copy and paste all these together to read it as a whole....you know how long that would take though.....man!!!)


----------



## pdswife

about half way


( I would too.  I've gone back and read it all a few times.  FUNNNY!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to the earth


----------



## pdswife

The motor started


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to choke on


----------



## pdswife

the icy lemon


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that flew thru


----------



## pdswife

the heavenly spaces


----------



## tancowgirl2000

but was saved


----------



## pdswife

When Thor threw


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a hot lime


----------



## pdswife

pie at our


----------



## tancowgirl2000

huge ape friend


----------



## pdswife

happily he licked


----------



## kadesma

who quickly ate



kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the sweet lime


----------



## kadesma

cake, all gooey


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

on the fingers


----------



## pdswife

and yummy in


----------



## tancowgirl2000

every sense of


----------



## pdswife

feeling  touch and


----------



## tancowgirl2000

smell, but he


----------



## pdswife

was still hungry!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

He ran over


----------



## pdswife

to the 7-11


----------



## tancowgirl2000

for a hungymans


----------



## mrsmac

lunch to go


----------



## urmaniac13

but he forgot


----------



## pdswife

to warm it


----------



## ch3f

so he thought


----------



## pdswife

He'd try frozen


----------



## Bangbang

beef jerky with


----------



## pdswife

Just incase anyone wants to read this from the beginning... here ya go. I had to change some words around when two people answered at the same time.. I tried to combined the answers... forgive the spelling booboos... there are a few!!

  Today I awoke

   not knowing where

   I’m going next 

   or if I

   have a brain that wasn’t mush

   I would make eggs and bacon and have them

   for breakfast and then I would rob a bank

   then take a M1A1 abrams tank through the town handing out hotdogs

   to all the starving boys and girls, who were carrying all the worldly goods

   including tipping guides towards the distant Superwalmart in the mall to shop.

 That is where as usually happens, money is spent on frivolous things. ( she means “squandered”) Oh but what a great deal you just got in view of

   your limited funds.  A hot off the grill burger that would taste almost

   as good as juicy prime rib.  Going to Walmart just to find a new grill

   for the shrimp and to buy the very best cast iron grill for grilling sausages

   until nicely brown.  Some boys asked “could they have three little bites?”

   But, the huge sausage got stuck with a fork to the grill.  A Soho doorway

 opened up and we saw three sparkling loose diamonds surrounded by Emeralds on the ground!!! I picked them up with my broken right hand

 “Ouch, that hurt”. Look how shiny they all are when they’re wet. Blinded by beauty I stumbled off the planet and flew off to a distant galaxy. Where

 surprisingly enough McDonalds was open. So Feeling brave I ordered sixteen new Galactic Glarbburgers. I supersized it! Finally full, I jumped back into the thorns and cut my big toe open and blood went everywhere till dad got out the big white towel and pruning shears. Rolled out of the bundle of slightly used papertowels that are moist and full of alcohol and peroxide. The peroxide starts to bubble sting and clean. Unfortunately, it’s not healing very well. So we have a big problem on my hands. So I took a pain pill to feel much better because I realized that I had a cow. And it was a sweet cow. Black and white a holstien… not. But, it was in the meadow of tall green lilies blooming brightly but overhead there is a storm cloud full of lemonade and chocolate truffles. Which scares me a little bit. 

 Lemonade began to fall on my best white blouse that I borrowed from Saks yesterday. So, I wondered “ would Saks believe that lemonade fell from the sky?” Would they listen? Or would they think I lied? Should I try? There would be no reason for me to fabricate it off. What would I gain? Besides, everyone knows that lemonade won’t fall from the heavens unless you are very very tipsy from all that dickel that was poured over crushed ice down your throat. Then I ended upside down on a waterbed that was leaking green gel of some kind. It smelled like a lime but felt like jello, only more suede, that was wet and cold. So I put my feet on hubby’s lap while he sang about green Keylime Pie and ole Salty dogs and little slippery fishies with yellow and blue fins and JAWS behind their purple gills. That when opened show the big white whale that ate biscuits, gravey and French fried onion rings that were smothered in hot pepper sauce. “Yummy” he said. Please pass the ranch dressing and go easy on the bacon bits. Because of my pit pig, “Hamhocks”. I graciously obliged. When suddenly a red balloon appeared and hovered over the mess he left behind when the tractor broke,

 trying to clean away those awful horrible messy globs of green goo from the top of Mt. Rushmore and the president’s big rock nostril I must say God Bless You! Quickly he gulped an couple of goobers and drank a very cold martini before running hysterically for the john. Where he saw a flash of Linda Blair from the movie he had call the second worst movie he ever made. But the Children of the corn had to be right behind it. That movie Sucked. Another bad movie was the one where the guy borrowed a really ugly mask and ran down the mountain until he found a tent and hid until he heard a ballerina crying inconsolably. Just because she poked her eye with her finger. Peering though a peep hole in the canvas tent. The monster grabbered her by the coat and pulled till she fell and the coat ripped in two. RUN RUN RUN screamed the ballerina. Help me Rhonda! Surf’s up and Starry, starry nights are far behind in a galaxy far away from the one planet that is closest to my deli that has the best cheesecake ever!!! And the waiters are all good-looking. Tall dark and irritatingly already taken. By small minded ningkumpoops that don’t know a hardworking waiter if he spilled the dish of wanton on their Pradas and knocked off the silver candlbra with pink candles and white ropes that were melting on the silk tablecloths. Suddenly in walked a giant with hairy legs and bad B.O. He tripped over a huge mossy log. A tiny ant had rolled down the giant’s pantaloons , then started laughing. “Ha you big silly monster YOU. See what happens when you don’t remember to tiptoe around the giant. You end up with your leg caught in a mud bog, but you slowly pull your foot out of the stickey gooey glop, but your shoe stays in. Maidrite just waiting to grab the last cream puff to give him acute indigestion (again). Finally, in despair he ate a piece of furniture which left splinters in his fowl and wood polish all over his huge hairy feet, which made him scream in agony because it burnt his big toe. Then he cried like a baby cause he stubbed his knee on the big white car as it zoomed on the way to the circus. It carried three smiling happy clowns and crashed into Barbara’s new car. HE’D BETTER RUN! Run Forest run. Quickly he ran through the woods past the dead tree to lieutent Dan’s. Who said, “Forest are you a shrimpboat camptain now”? Babba told me that monkeys fly and eat purple seedless sour grapes as they swing from the branches of an old weeping willow tree. Gently blowing in the breeze, with the sun heating the Earth to a delightful chirping of birds high up in a huge pine tree. And guess what?? A gigantic eagle was directing traffic from a high mountain peak, when suddenly a bunny rabbit ran quickly through the intersection, shouting “MY left foot is on fire!” “ Please help me!! It burns so badly that I jumped in the nearest vat of creamy soft butter. And now the little fuzzy bunny has greasy feet!! And a sign which reads, “ TOMORROW, Suppers here, enjoy it if you can because come tomorrow you’ll be busy likcking that greasy foot off. Later that day looking for someone to do the dirty work he ran into a man on a pogo stick picking his nose, named Pogo Picker. While eating a frozen purple popcycle and offering strangers fresh lemonade and uninvited asvice about their personal hygiene, and if they ever used a wash cloth with soap. After a long long day?? This made the man smile and laugh loudly even though he was standing in a pit of olive flavored jello which was slowly being sipped by his cat Petey who had only one life left. His other eight were long gone.. All used up, all because he let curiosity get the better, the best of him on many many occasions and he felt that big Tom cats were just toys. Because of this he often cried about half his time away in the sea of Salmon and Tuna with crunchy kibbles. Singing a song about skinny sailors in funny little suits of blue with white stripes and combat boots, blowing silver whistles whilst dancing under a starstruck moon on a warm hot steamy night on a tropical island full of ***y cabana boys scantily clad in tight black shorts and bow ties expertly tied by three monks from the far east driving a Ferrari which color was chocolate carmel camel, with black blue and yellow polka dots. Like a white while out of water for too many days and started to smell like rotten feta. Like the whale was starting to slowly sink into Davy Jones locker and nearly drowned but wasn’t dead, because three days of smelling your putrid festering foot makes you want to cut it off at the ankle. SO he decided against that, ran to the nearest bath shop to soak that smelly body part and it worked!!! He was cured!! He danced a quick Irish jig with a big roaring voice he bellowed “all clean!” Smelling like roses and ready to do his part to make America beautiful and respectable by cleaning the rivers, forests and oceans so everyone can enjoy nature and all it’s purity and majesty. The sun shone the falling icy sheet of rainbow colored icicles. That made people

 very thirsty. So they raised faces towards the sky to fill glasses full with clean cold sparkling spring water. Highlights in the windows crystal clean, shinning at midnight with mosquitoes biting and itching beyond belief, until they swelled up to the size of a half dollar pus filled walnuts about ready to split open and burst like a firecracker on it’s way to splat on you!! Making a mess in your eye!!!!!! And on your chest dripping down all over the beautiful parquet floor and then you slip right out from the sides, causing a great big BANG that scared the whole neighborhood. The bomb squad came to the wrong house and were embarrassed to find out a church was having communion service. When the bells began to toll it told everyone to be ready for another big wedding that was underway at the local farmers market. The couple was a brunette and spiked haired blonde boy from Chocolate Bayou, Texas just out side of Forks of Salmon, California. With a forked road they could go right or left. Left seemed like the right thing to do so he went the wrong way when suddenly he felt all tingly inside. His tummy started to feel awful. It rumbled, roared an made something of a horrid squishy, sloppy noise. Sound so loud that his ears seemed to flap and clang loudly as if they were made of noisy large windchimes. Eyes fiercely red,


----------



## pdswife

*part two*

bloodshot from all the dust in the wind Kansas. He needed to wash them out of his blue Nike tennis shoes that had florescent pink soles and purple laces with little flowers and white polka dots all over his yellow bikini top was blue because he died when everyone laughed at him for his unreasonable mouth. He couldn’t help shooting it off. It was just too hard to wash his mouth out with Ivory soap that mom washed the clothes with the washboard and hung out on the line to dry when the wind was blowing gently by. It caught the clothes line with three socks and lifted ever so high into the electric lines and shot sparks every where and set the field on fire. Full of corn and melted butter filling the hillside with hungry people waiting for food and cold drinks and chocolate dessert. BUT, the clouds floated in gently to open to sparkling stars and a bright silver colored moon. The little man danced and sang, rubbed his chin and waltzed away. A beautiful song about life and the angels sang his praise and listened thoughtfully to what was not being said by the group. Then they barfed this weird green and red glowing eels that sceamed “Merry Christmas all” even though its not yet Halloween and someone wants to buy a big bottle of lovely Absinthe or a yellow frosted with the dew of midnight. It slowly seeped down his hand and dripped on his shiny black and skinny legs. Leaving a sticky gooey trail of the salty tears that flow from a Marguarita. Then I landed on fireflies, tumbled into the largest hole ever beside the camper by the campground’s public fire pit. Blazing into the sky as we gazed at the mystical Aurora Borealis and wondered how I could harness the beauty above and share. In the morning I ate cereal and waited for Publishers clearing house to ring the doorbell and announce that the million and first customer was the man next door to Lt. Dan Taylor. Man I never knew but Forrest also lived next to my palace! Her palace was so very cute

    [font=&quot]with the most adorable daisy garden with toad statues and little elves with beady little >>>>>>> To be continued. ( MY FINGERS HURT…. lol)[/font]


----------



## pdswife

Bangbang said:
			
		

> beef jerky with



peanut butter and


----------



## KAYLINDA

bananas and jelly

Great job on writing the story...I think we could sell it as "science fiction".


----------



## pdswife

on Wonder Bread


----------



## pdswife

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> bananas and jelly
> 
> Great job on writing the story...I think we could sell it as "science fiction".



Thanks, it was kind of fun to re-read every thing.!!


----------



## wasabi

Yes, it was fun to read. Thank you writing it out for us.


----------



## pdswife

You're welcome!


----------



## wasabi

pdswife said:
			
		

> on Wonder Bread



toasted to a


----------



## mrsmac

Thankyou so much for writing it out it must have taken ages! I think it sounds like something someone on some really serious mind altering drugs would write!!


----------



## mrsmac

sorry more story.

toasted to a ....  blackened shell of........


----------



## pdswife

crunchy gritty crumbles.

( more story is a goooood thing!  Keep it coming.)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

With it stuck

(pds.....man!! YOu go girl!!  Thanks!)


----------



## pdswife

Between his rotting

(you're welcome!! )


----------



## tancowgirl2000

stinky teeth, he


----------



## wasabi

craved a-cup-a coffee


----------



## SierraCook

with mocha cream

(Thanks for putting the story together, pds!!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that would melt


----------



## Bangbang

his denture glue


----------



## Maidrite

and His Plastic........................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

encasing that held


----------



## wasabi

his hearing aid


----------



## tancowgirl2000

It melted right


----------



## kadesma

down to the


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

dog collar he


----------



## SierraCook

was wearing today


----------



## pdswife

that his sister


----------



## SierraCook

in hot pink


----------



## pdswife

curlers gave him


----------



## wasabi

for his birthday


----------



## pdswife

33 years ago


----------



## wasabi

when Superman was


----------



## Maidrite

Tripping on Kryptonite...........


----------



## wasabi

while Lois Lane


----------



## tancowgirl2000

was doing something


----------



## urmaniac13

with cheetah and


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and the mouse


----------



## pdswife

was eating kittens


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that were left 


good morning pds!!


----------



## pdswife

left by the 

Hi Tan, how are you this morning?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the giant monster


Im good!!  Cold but good!


----------



## pdswife

that had five

yep.. it's cooler here today too.
But, I refuse to turn the heat on
before Oct!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

eyes around his


(my heats blasted and theres no heat!!  Somethings wrong with the furnace!!)


----------



## pdswife

small dainty tummy

(oh no!!!!!  How cold is it there??)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

HIs pour tummy 

Its 9C here which I believe is about 50 to yall down yonder....hehe....but the house is always colder than outside....the stat in the house reads about 18 but tis a dang cold 18


----------



## pdswife

was always looking


( that is cold!!  Hopefully you'll be able to get the
furnace fixed really soon)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

for more food

Thats just it, this moron that i live with (brother in law) just mummbles about everything and will never do anything...I aint paying for it....


----------



## pdswife

Hungry!  He was


----------



## tancowgirl2000

eyeing the mouse


----------



## pdswife

and thinking, BBQ


----------



## tancowgirl2000

yet he needed


----------



## pdswife

something more filling


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ahhhh but he


----------



## pdswife

was very lazy

( kick his butt!  You're kids need to stay warm
this winter)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

so he watched 


(I would but he"d like it...yuck!!  We hope not too be here too much longer anyways!!)


----------



## pdswife

grocery man deliver


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a huge rack


----------



## wasabi

of BBQed babyback


----------



## pdswife

heavy elephant ribs


----------



## wasabi

and onion rings


----------



## pdswife

smothered in mustard


----------



## Bangbang

with a glass


----------



## pdswife

Really hot milkshake


----------



## wasabi

and five apples


----------



## pdswife

crisp and cold


----------



## tancowgirl2000

snapping at a


----------



## pdswife

little green lizard


----------



## kadesma

sunning itself by



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the gently flowing


----------



## kadesma

dark blue water


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

filled with fish


----------



## mrsmac

and salty chips


----------



## kadesma

that floated gently



kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf

down the stream


----------



## mrsmac

past the lighthouse


----------



## kitchenelf

and out to sea


----------



## kadesma

to see what



kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

it could see


----------



## pdswife

and  it saw....


----------



## Bangbang

but hears nothing


----------



## mrsmac

After a while............


----------



## tancowgirl2000

it was lurking


----------



## kitchenelf

and suddenly a


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a white pigeon


----------



## pdswife

Said  " Oh goodness"


----------



## Maidrite

I'll Kill You.....  












   just kidding...............


----------



## pdswife

NOT!  Just kidding!!


----------



## kitchenelf

We can go..........


----------



## wasabi

to the movies


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and eat popcorn


----------



## wasabi

and calamari marinara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

just too make


----------



## pdswife

our tummies happy


----------



## kitchenelf

We were meant


----------



## pdswife

be fat and


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to be together


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wow did you see that??  They actually fit with each other...whats the chances, even though you did beat me again...lol


----------



## pdswife

for 11 Sundays


----------



## pdswife

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> wow did you see that?? They actually fit with each other...whats the chances, even though you did beat me again...lol




we are good!
Gold stars being handed out!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

of the year


----------



## tancowgirl2000

can I have a pat on my back as well...ill pat yours hehe


----------



## pdswife

sure you can.  Pat Pat patty pat!


----------



## pdswife

and every other


----------



## mrsmac

tuesday. Suddenly they


----------



## pdswife

Heard from above


----------



## mrsmac

a terrible noise


----------



## pdswife

Louder than jets


----------



## mrsmac

and spaceships from....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OOOOh Superman was


----------



## mrsmac

flying past with


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dang that one didnt work as nicely!!!

Supermans hometown in


----------



## pdswife

flying high today


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I GIVE UP!!!errrr.....


----------



## pdswife

Lets start over....



and spaceships from


----------



## mrsmac

Mars were coming


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to pick Tanis


----------



## pdswife

and her daughter


----------



## tancowgirl2000

up to drop


----------



## mrsmac

them at the .......


----------



## pdswife

them off
at


----------



## mrsmac

Walmart near the


----------



## pdswife

Super busy highway


----------



## tancowgirl2000

just till the

(I gotta git for a bit ladies.....housework beckons!!)


----------



## pdswife

shoppers had bought


By tan.  I have only a few minutes of play time
left too... hey, house cleaning will warm you up!


----------



## mrsmac

all of their..........


----------



## Maidrite

Swords,knives,& Guns..........


----------



## KAYLINDA

which they planned


----------



## pdswife

to melt altogher


----------



## kadesma

to form a


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

1964 Mustang convertable


----------



## kadesma

that could be



kaesma


----------



## pdswife

used as a....


----------



## kadesma

lever to the


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dashing young lad


(pds....it only took me to cook supper to warm the house, gas ovens are good for something!)


----------



## kadesma

as he pulled



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

sticky, sweet, taffy


----------



## Bangbang

but we could


----------



## Maidrite

Only Hurl Our...


----------



## pdswife

left over breakfast

( oh good tan!  You should do some extra baking in that
case.  Chocolate chip oatmeal cookies!!)


----------



## SierraCook

in his face


----------



## pdswife

making him cry


----------



## SierraCook

big crocodile tears


----------



## pdswife

that were PURPLE!!


----------



## SierraCook

like his underwear


----------



## mrsmac

When the tears


----------



## SierraCook

filled up the


----------



## wasabi

the Grand Canyon


----------



## tancowgirl2000

his giant dog


----------



## mrsmac

ran over to


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to the tear


----------



## pdswife

and quickly drank


----------



## Barbara L

until he was


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

burping and coughing


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that a hairball


----------



## pdswife

got caught in


----------



## KAYLINDA

his parched throat


----------



## tancowgirl2000

he gagged and


----------



## pdswife

then passed out


----------



## Maidrite

When He AWOKE......


----------



## Bangbang

he saw light


----------



## pdswife

he skipped forward


----------



## Bangbang

and fell on his


----------



## Barbara L

knobby knees, then


 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

got up on....


----------



## pdswife

his one remaining


----------



## tancowgirl2000

leg, and hobbled


----------



## pdswife

toward the kitchen


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and realized what


----------



## pdswife

should have been


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hamburger was actually


----------



## pdswife

ground crow meat


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that was tinged


----------



## pdswife

with just a


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hint of yellow


----------



## pdswife

and fuzzy fur


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that made him

(I gotta get for bit...will be back soon, thanks for humoring me this morning!)


----------



## pdswife

gag all over

( bye!!  Paul just called, he's five minutes from home and NEEDS lunch
the second he walks in.  lol.. like that's going to happen.)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

the lovely kitchen 

lol....you know what you can give him for lunch right??  OKAY Im gone!! lol


----------



## pdswife

that his wife


----------



## urmaniac13

just now scrubbed


----------



## kadesma

and polished by



kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

skinning her knuckles


----------



## pdswife

against the gritty


----------



## kadesma

gritty slopped wood 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Now clean and


----------



## tancowgirl2000

sparkly, you could


----------



## middie

actually see the


----------



## kadesma

reflection of it's



kadesma


----------



## Cyberchef

it's reflection and...


----------



## middie

the reflection from


----------



## KAYLINDA

the golden sunlight


----------



## Bangbang

that blinded everyone


----------



## middie

within a ten


----------



## pdswife

.5 foot range


----------



## mrsmac

Despite the glare


----------



## jkath

she still saw


----------



## mrsmac

an enormous elephant


----------



## jkath

wearing a pink


----------



## mrsmac

tulle tutu with


----------



## jkath

matching ballet slippers


----------



## Maidrite

AND HAIRY LEGS...........


----------



## mrsmac

because he had


----------



## JessBoBess

come to visit


----------



## Maidrite

Gov. Jessie (The Body) Ventura !


----------



## mrsmac

who was wrestling


----------



## pdswife

with her pet


----------



## KAYLINDA

boa constrictor named


----------



## pdswife

Bennie Tight squeeze.


----------



## Barbara L

She gasped for


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

breath and cried


----------



## tweedee

what shell i do?


----------



## tweedee

aaaaaaaaaaaaah! fRANKLY MY DEAR. I DON'T GIVE A D*M*.


----------



## Barbara L

She ran amuk


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

and screamed


----------



## urmaniac13

just like Gertie (for those who don't remember, that little Drew Barrymore upon seeing ET)


----------



## tweedee

I remember..............Yesssssssssssssss I remember


----------



## pdswife

did when seeing


----------



## SierraCook

E.T. for the


----------



## KAYLINDA

first time in


----------



## Maidrite

His Birthday Suit........


----------



## Barbara L

Suddenly, she started


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Trying to phone..........


----------



## KAYLINDA

911 but the


----------



## Maidrite

Police dispatcher wouldn't........


----------



## SierraCook

send any help


----------



## Maidrite

So ET Phoned.......


----------



## Maidrite

So ET Phoned............


----------



## SierraCook

Alfred E. Newman


----------



## pdswife

but Alfred hung


----------



## wasabi

up because Jeopardy


----------



## mrsmac

was just starting


----------



## pdswife

and he couldn't


----------



## mrsmac

miss a minute


----------



## kadesma

of Alex saying
kadesma


----------



## wasabi

"Let's Play Jeopardy!


----------



## mrsmac

Since Alex was


----------



## kadesma

about to fall


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

over laughing, everyone


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

ran to help


----------



## kadesma

catching him just


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

just before he


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

fell to his


----------



## pdswife

knees on the


----------



## tweedee

steps of the


----------



## Barbara L

Statue of Liberty


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Sucking his thumb.......


----------



## mrsmac

After getting up


----------



## Barbara L

He screamed, "Owwwwwwwwwwww!"

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

and ran away


----------



## Maidrite

Screaming and Yelling................................


----------



## mrsmac

and asking for


----------



## Barbara L

a cherry Popsicle


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

And Fifty Dollars.........


----------



## mrsmac

so he could


----------



## tweedee

take himself


----------



## wasabi

around the world


----------



## mudbug

to buy popsicles


----------



## tweedee

and chocolate bars


----------



## KAYLINDA

and stash them


----------



## Maidrite

In Greenland with.................


----------



## mrsmac

his supply of


----------



## kadesma

nuts, bolts, and



kadesma


----------



## middie

screws and nails


----------



## KAYLINDA

that he carried


----------



## middie

to and from


----------



## kadesma

in a very


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

ugly green lunchbox


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

with rusty handles


----------



## mrsmac

The lunchbox became


----------



## wasabi

a glowing orb


----------



## Maidrite

A Health Hazzard...............


----------



## pdswife

sure to kill


----------



## SierraCook

all Zantarians in


----------



## pdswife

The Zucanal area


----------



## SierraCook

that were waiting


----------



## wasabi

for a monkey


----------



## pdswife

to throw bananas


----------



## urmaniac13

in themiddleofa 100meterdash (sorry I had to squeeze together a few words...)


----------



## pdswife

The runners slipped

( I forgive you forrunningallyourwordstogether)


----------



## SierraCook

and piled up


----------



## pdswife

on top of....


----------



## wasabi

the biggest pile


----------



## urmaniac13

of stinky **** (oh come on, you know what it is!! :-D)


----------



## wasabi

crappy white marshmallows


----------



## urmaniac13

where the ghostbusters


----------



## kadesma

tipptoed thru the


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Tulips with me....................


----------



## urmaniac13

along the Dutch


----------



## kadesma

side of the


kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

canal below sealevel


----------



## Maidrite

with a periscope................................


----------



## kadesma

perched upon his


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Large POOP DECK ..............................................


----------



## pdswife

He saw Japan


----------



## mrsmac

in all its............


----------



## urmaniac13

pikachu look alike


----------



## bethlolol

finding myself very


----------



## bethlolol

lunch and dinner


----------



## tancowgirl2000

lost and incoherent

(see leave and thats where I am^^^)


----------



## pdswife

small little dollies


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that were laced


----------



## pdswife

with blue yarn


----------



## KAYLINDA

and had button


----------



## pdswife

and bows tied


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to every little


----------



## pdswife

hem of their


----------



## tancowgirl2000

cute little curls


----------



## pdswife

which bounced when


----------



## tancowgirl2000

they tumbled thru


----------



## pdswife

the high Ivy


----------



## tancowgirl2000

League, they went


----------



## pdswife

To Harvard to


----------



## tancowgirl2000

get their curls


----------



## pdswife

Twirled by smart


----------



## tancowgirl2000

professors that know


----------



## pdswife

that girls will


----------



## tancowgirl2000

bat their eyelashes


----------



## pdswife

and wiggle their


----------



## KAYLINDA

cute little tushes


----------



## pdswife

to get good


----------



## wasabi

clear, tv reception


----------



## pdswife

To see LOST


----------



## kadesma

Then found again


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

One they were


----------



## wasabi

found they danced


----------



## kadesma

lightly upon yon


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

distant green hill


----------



## wasabi

with yellow sunflowers


----------



## pdswife

blooming in the


----------



## wasabi

huge pot of


----------



## tweedee

glimmering gold


----------



## pdswife

wonderful tasting soup


----------



## Barbara L

poured out upon


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

The apron of


----------



## tweedee

Tammy Faye Baker, Mesner



Sorry folks, I just couldn't pass that one up


----------



## KAYLINDA

who's face was...


----------



## Barbara L

melting off from


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

too much mascara and foundation


----------



## Barbara L

Suddenly a putrid


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

painted and sprayed

(Sorry guys, I was to late for Tammy Faye's post)


----------



## tweedee

she falls to her knees


----------



## SierraCook

and throws up


----------



## Maidrite

GREEN NASTY SLIME...


----------



## wasabi

and suddenly she


----------



## Maidrite

was feeling much


----------



## Barbara L

better, despite the 


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

the bitter cold


----------



## pdswife

beer she was


----------



## tweedee

and she went


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to enjoy more


----------



## pdswife

of the liquid


----------



## KAYLINDA

that trickled down


----------



## Barbara L

her left shin


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

on it's way


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to be wasted!!!


----------



## pdswife

What a shame

(HI Tanis! Having a good day?)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that I never 

(so far so good, actually got some house work done today...Im such a procrastinator(sp?) and I dont know, just a good smily day!  Yourself?)


----------



## pdswife

became a nun

(perfect so far.  I'm kind of getting Paul
ready to go hiking/camping/hunting.  And LOST starts
tonight.  I'm reallllly looking forward to that!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that really had

(I cant either!  How long is Paul gone for?)


----------



## pdswife

bushy hairy legs


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that couldn't be


----------



## Barbara L

cleared of all


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

that tangled mess


----------



## Maidrite

That we weave..........


----------



## middie

over and over


----------



## tweedee

to the dog house she went


----------



## Maidrite

PADDLE IN HAND......


----------



## pdswife

to row her


----------



## tweedee

she whips herself for


----------



## pdswife

not feeding Spot


----------



## ch3f

and then eats


----------



## Barbara L

all the linguine


 Barbara


----------



## ch3f

but leave enough


----------



## pdswife

for her twin


----------



## Barbara L

just in case


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

she was starving


----------



## Maidrite

OR FOR MARVIN........


----------



## SierraCook

to share with


----------



## pdswife

His brother Arvin

(I went to school with a Marvin and Arvin.  They were twins)


----------



## Maidrite

THEY STARTED CARVEN........


----------



## SierraCook

on the raven

(Sorry, Raven)


----------



## Maidrite

BEFORE A CAVE.IN


----------



## SierraCook

that was ragin'


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to be stagin'


----------



## pdswife

near the maiden


----------



## tancowgirl2000

another cold muggin


----------



## pdswife

(isn't this funnin??)


----------



## wasabi

I'll come runnin


----------



## tancowgirl2000

just to be


----------



## pdswife

and to see


----------



## wasabi

a bumble bee


----------



## pdswife

on his knee


----------



## wasabi

with a flea


----------



## pdswife

drinking hot tea


----------



## wasabi

and eating kim-chee


----------



## pdswife

that was free


----------



## wasabi

and with glee


----------



## pdswife

he did plea


----------



## kadesma

See me go



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

to the movies


----------



## pdswife

seeing Brad Pitt


----------



## tweedee

made me go


----------



## pdswife

to the counter


----------



## tweedee

and ask for a


----------



## pdswife

super sized Coke


----------



## wasabi

and a tub...


----------



## pdswife

of chocolate popcorn


----------



## tweedee

and then i dashed


----------



## pdswife

to my seat


----------



## tweedee

only to find


----------



## pdswife

Cher sitting there!


----------



## Maidrite

with Billy Bob..........................


----------



## pdswife

!! They were KISSING!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

I gasped outloud!


----------



## wasabi

Billy and Cher?


----------



## kadesma

singing I got


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

up to go....


----------



## urmaniac13

feeling nauseated and...


----------



## JessBoBess

really grasping the


----------



## Maidrite

Pink Toilet Bowl.........


----------



## urmaniac13

with colour coodinated


----------



## Maidrite

Green goo inside.......  






  .............  ................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that made funny


----------



## pdswife

squishy quiet noises


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when it couldnt

(good morning Trish!!)


----------



## pdswife

go down the

( Hi Tanis, I forgot to ask you...when is moving day??)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

drain fast enough


Not sure yet.  The guys coming to pick up the deposit today!  Im SO nervous!!!  I want this to be a good choice but every time I turn around lately my choices arent the best at all.......


----------



## pdswife

It was clogged....

At least you won't have
to live with BIL anymore.  That's
a good thing.


----------



## tweedee

way too bad to

Now we know what color maidrite's toilet bowl is


----------



## wasabi

to ever use

I don't want to know what maderite's toilet color is.


----------



## mrsmac

in this lifetime


----------



## tancowgirl2000

So the man


----------



## tweedee

closed out the


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thought of beer


----------



## KAYLINDA

and instead thought


----------



## tweedee

wouldn't it be nice


----------



## Barbara L

to play charades?

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

charades? sez he


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

What a fun


----------



## tancowgirl2000

game when I'm


----------



## pdswife

drinking tequila shots


----------



## Barbara L

and balancing on


 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

one leg of


----------



## tweedee

A sleeping bat


----------



## Maidrite

From The Cave.......................


----------



## Cyberchef

..of a Speckled.... 

I'm still trying to figure out how to get color text!


----------



## SierraCook

giant hairy spider


----------



## Cyberchef

called, "Gilly Galluchi"! .............


----------



## pdswife

Three feet long


----------



## wasabi

with pink tennis


----------



## Cyberchef

elbows and toes........


----------



## wasabi

and a silly


----------



## Cyberchef

Tattoo of a ......


----------



## wasabi

I Luv Gloria


----------



## urmaniac13

right on his


----------



## mrsmac

hairy left ankle


----------



## urmaniac13

which was sprained


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and swollen the


----------



## urmaniac13

his blasted ego


----------



## pdswife

was ever so


----------



## urmaniac13

inflamed like Goodyear-blimp


----------



## pdswife

floating high above


----------



## urmaniac13

just when Zeppelin


----------



## pdswife

started to sing


----------



## kadesma

in the still



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Of the night


----------



## kadesma

as I stand



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Like a candle.........................


----------



## Maidrite

In the Wind................  














oops did I do that ? Sorry, HEHEHE its alway in the fine print !    Love Ya All! +  its one of those had to be theres !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

(ah I LOVE that song)

The wick blew


----------



## mrsmac

slowly out and


----------



## kadesma

creeeek the door



kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

opened, revealing seven


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Dwarfs and Barbara.....................................  








Hey they can't use my wife in this,oh it was me well thats ok !


----------



## wasabi

was Snow White


----------



## Maidrite

Maidrite is Shrek..............................................


----------



## mrsmac

and then all


----------



## tancowgirl2000

but the three

(I hate when I cant use my whole thought....)


----------



## pdswife

dwarves sat and


----------



## Barbara L

cut their toenails


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

With Hedge Trimmers .......


----------



## Barbara L

Suddenly a blood-curdling


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Jason came from.........................


----------



## Maidrite

The Ocean Where..............


----------



## tweedee

the head and shoulders


----------



## KAYLINDA

were larger than


----------



## mudbug

anyone could imagine.


----------



## tweedee

a dragons eyelashes


----------



## mudbug

fluttered bewitchingly as


----------



## tweedee

samantha's broom


----------



## pdswife

Landed near Greece


----------



## mrsmac

on a particularly


----------



## pdswife

bright sunshiney day


----------



## mrsmac

where birds were


----------



## pdswife

singing about love


----------



## mrsmac

and fluttering gently


----------



## pdswife

in the soft


----------



## mrsmac

white sand of


----------



## pdswife

Santorini  high above


----------



## mrsmac

the blue sea


----------



## pdswife

where the sailboats


----------



## mrsmac

sailed quickly past


----------



## pdswife

Stopping near Paros


----------



## wasabi

a haunted house

You beat me to it, pdswife. Disregard this post....


----------



## pdswife

naw.. haunted house is better...!


with pumkins on


----------



## tancowgirl2000

every corner of


----------



## pdswife

the broken front


----------



## Barbara L

porch rail. "Ewwwwww


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

and "BOO" the


----------



## wasabi

the house ghost


----------



## tweedee

a ghost bellowed out


----------



## pdswife

as he handed


----------



## wasabi

his head to


----------



## pdswife

Little Bo Peep


----------



## tweedee

whom was out looking for his lost sheep


----------



## pdswife

a little black


----------



## wasabi

wooley lamb named


----------



## pdswife

Sarah Beth Mullhoney


----------



## wasabi

an Irish lass


----------



## tweedee

ran through


----------



## wasabi

the grocery store


----------



## pdswife

buying chocolate bunnies


----------



## tweedee

to feed miss muffet


----------



## middie

on her tuffet


----------



## kadesma

as she spun



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

webs of lies


----------



## tweedee

a web for pdswife's spiders


----------



## kadesma

soft and silken were


kadesma


----------



## middie

tendrils of hair


----------



## kadesma

cascading down her


kadesma


----------



## middie

face and shoulders


----------



## SierraCook

turned in to


----------



## Bangbang

fire red threads


----------



## KAYLINDA

as they reached


----------



## Bangbang

to my head


----------



## mrsmac

and above my


----------



## Maidrite

Line of sight .............................


----------



## mrsmac

While I was


----------



## cara

sensing her smell


----------



## tancowgirl2000

of lilacs and


----------



## pdswife

roses and lemon


----------



## tancowgirl2000

rind tea bags


----------



## pdswife

cooling on the


----------



## tancowgirl2000

flag stone drive


----------



## pdswife

next to the


----------



## SierraCook

three ring circus


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and the dancing


----------



## SierraCook

bears in tutu's


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that were pretty


----------



## SierraCook

with pink bows


----------



## Maidrite

From Hawaii with .................


----------



## tancowgirl2000

love on their


----------



## pdswife

minds and hearts


----------



## wasabi

for DC pals


----------



## tweedee

They said "I LOVE YOU ALL". Don't you pleasrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre love meeeeeeeeeeeeee too?.


----------



## wasabi

We do! Can't you tell, tweedee?


----------



## tweedee

Oh thank you, thank you!


----------



## pdswife

Said the girl

(isn't this the three word story game??  Or am I confused again???)


----------



## mrsmac

with the long(Erin strikes again)


----------



## tweedee

She don't know about that


----------



## pdswife

curly golden hair


----------



## mrsmac

and blue eyes


----------



## pdswife

wearing a short


----------



## mrsmac

black leather skirt


----------



## tweedee

and standing on tne corner like


----------



## wasabi

a girl with


----------



## mrsmac

money to earn


----------



## wasabi

for a shiny


----------



## pdswife

brand new Chevy


----------



## wasabi

low rider with


----------



## kadesma

no mudflaps or 


kadesma


----------



## wasabi

big exhaust pipe


----------



## kadesma

just three little



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tires and a


----------



## tancowgirl2000

head ache rack


----------



## wasabi

not enough to


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hold it when


----------



## kadesma

it slides slowly


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to and fro


----------



## mrsmac

and back and


----------



## KAYLINDA

forth until it


----------



## kadesma

comes slowly to


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a screaching halt


----------



## SierraCook

in the middle


----------



## pdswife

of the busy


----------



## SierraCook

8 lane interstate


----------



## Bangbang

and rolls over


----------



## pdswife

the steep hill


----------



## SierraCook

into the swamp


----------



## Bangbang

making frogs jump


----------



## SierraCook

100 feet high


----------



## Maidrite

Three blocks long.......


----------



## pdswife

and the snakes


----------



## SierraCook

slid away from


----------



## pdswife

the beef steak


----------



## SierraCook

with roasted garlic


----------



## pdswife

and mashed potatoes


----------



## urmaniac13

piled up on


----------



## tweedee

the mountain top


----------



## kadesma

with pools of



kadesma


----------



## tweedee

black spider gravy


----------



## kadesma

swirling around and


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

around watching the


----------



## tweedee

girls in their bikinis


----------



## pdswife

and men in


----------



## tweedee

G-Strings         


          So That I can see those tight little buns


----------



## tancowgirl2000

do the salsa......(that is a dance aint it?)


----------



## pdswife

and cabana boys


----------



## tancowgirl2000

tanned so dark


----------



## pdswife

that their skin


----------



## tancowgirl2000

glistened from damp


----------



## crewsk

water reflecting the


----------



## pdswife

the blue of


----------



## tancowgirl2000

moonlight off their


----------



## pdswife

Well developed chests


----------



## crewsk

and broad shoulders


----------



## tweedee

is it time for dessert yet?   


           Barbells in Hand


----------



## tancowgirl2000

watching their forms


----------



## Maidrite

Like MAIDRITE DOES.....  











who is he trying to kid ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

in the full


----------



## crewsk

length shiny mirrors


----------



## tancowgirl2000

where he rippled

(someone had the same thought as I did finally!!!)


----------



## kadesma

his puny little


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

abs and looked


----------



## tancowgirl2000

like he owned


----------



## wasabi

the Trump Plaza


----------



## pdswife

In New York!


----------



## kadesma

just past the



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

huge Macy's store


----------



## tancowgirl2000

The building was


----------



## pdswife

89 stories high


----------



## Barbara L

condemned for being


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

construted of rubber


----------



## Barbara L

with Saranwrap windows


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

and tinfoil doors


----------



## Barbara L

Safety inspectors said


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

it would come


----------



## Barbara L

down in a


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

flash if a ...


----------



## KAYLINDA

giant green grasshopper


----------



## mrsmac

landed heavily on


----------



## Barbara L

the cardboard roof


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

and crashing to


----------



## Barbara L

the ground with


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

sorry broken wings


----------



## Maidrite

and broken heart..............


----------



## pdswife

Tears falling down


----------



## mrsmac

its sad face.


----------



## pdswife

People stopped to


----------



## kadesma

stare and wipe



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

every memory they


----------



## pdswife

could from memory


----------



## mrsmac

so they could


----------



## kadesma

start over at


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

the beginning again.


----------



## kadesma

In the beginning



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

there was a....


----------



## KAYLINDA

building made of


----------



## mrsmac

cheese and crackers


----------



## wasabi

held together with


----------



## SierraCook

PB and J nnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## wasabi

The ants had


----------



## SierraCook

started to eat


----------



## KAYLINDA

carrying their loads


----------



## pdswife

to the anthill


----------



## SierraCook

in a line  ....................


----------



## pdswife

two by two


----------



## SierraCook

carrying a watermelon


----------



## Barbara L

and whistling wildly


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

they marched quickly


----------



## KAYLINDA

singing....the ants


----------



## Maidrite

Come Marching Home.......


----------



## luvs

calm is necessary.


----------



## mrsmac

Once they had


----------



## urmaniac13

flexed their muscles


----------



## tancowgirl2000

They went down


----------



## urmaniac13

grabbing the dumbells


----------



## Piccolina

lost my balance


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and sang "Jimmy......


----------



## Piccolina

Be good, way...

(Lol, couldn't resist that one it seemed so natural ...Now I'll probably have that song in my head all day)


----------



## urmaniac13

then choked on


----------



## pdswife

Three chocolate M&M's


----------



## Piccolina

were left over...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and squished to


----------



## pdswife

flat little disks


----------



## SierraCook

making them easier


----------



## pdswife

to chew up


----------



## SierraCook

with their tiny


----------



## Maidrite

Little Boots On..................


----------



## pdswife

the wrong feet!


----------



## kadesma

causes the toes



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to cramp badly


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and the nails


----------



## kadesma

to curl slightly


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

cutting the skin


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and leaving them


----------



## kadesma

like bony orbs



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Rotting Nasty FEET......


----------



## Angel

for the family


----------



## Maidrite

To gawk at.................


----------



## pdswife

and to smell


----------



## SierraCook

with their huge


----------



## urmaniac13

oink oink nostrils


----------



## Piccolina

Flaring out in....


----------



## urmaniac13

order to suck


----------



## Piccolina

up all the...


----------



## luvs

vacuums with dustbusters


----------



## Piccolina

found in the basement...


----------



## mrsmac

next to the.....


----------



## Piccolina

Artifical Christmas tree..


----------



## tancowgirl2000

were full of


----------



## texasgirl

squirrels with big


----------



## tancowgirl2000

bushy black tails


----------



## Piccolina

covered in nutshells


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that they had


----------



## pdswife

Painted and sparkled


----------



## Piccolina

eaten all day...


----------



## pdswife

the sparkles tasted


----------



## tancowgirl2000

crispy yet satisfying


----------



## crewsk

even though they


----------



## tancowgirl2000

they crunched they


----------



## pdswife

and hurt teeth


----------



## mrsmac

Since their teeth


----------



## Maidrite

Were Wooden Teeth........


----------



## kadesma

splinters were a 



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

big problem for


----------



## kadesma

him to pull



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

from this lip


----------



## kadesma

a few strands



kadesma


----------



## luvs

of dental floss


----------



## middie

that was mint


----------



## Piccolina

flavoured and waxy


----------



## Cyberchef

And on SALE.......


----------



## Piccolina

two for one....


----------



## Cyberchef

But, ................what if.................


----------



## Piccolina

the store was....


----------



## Cyberchef

Just a Front......


----------



## pdswife

because it was


----------



## Barbara L

actually a biosphere



 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

...of vegetative aromas.....


----------



## Piccolina

used a way.....


----------



## mrsmac

that made it .............


----------



## Piccolina

disapear like magic....


----------



## mrsmac

when anyone touched


----------



## Piccolina

it with their...


----------



## mrsmac

hot sweaty palms


----------



## Piccolina

> hot sweaty palms


 

(How to follow that one up...) clenching a box...


----------



## mrsmac

of dried fruit...........


----------



## luvs

that needs moisturizer


----------



## mrsmac

to soothe and


----------



## Piccolina

replenish the flavour....


----------



## mrsmac

making it tasty


----------



## luvs

by adding salt


----------



## kadesma

and a pinch 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

of Greek spinach


----------



## Barbara L

and raspberry vinagrette


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

and a Glass .......................


----------



## SierraCook

of Fat Tire


----------



## kadesma

along with some



kadesma


----------



## jkath

hyoluronic acid, making


----------



## mudbug

? acid, jkath?


----------



## jkath

Sorry - I used to be in the hair industry, remember? It's an extreme moisturizing agent, originally found in a rooster's comb. Now, don't you feel enlightened?


----------



## mudbug

ok

...(to continue) making mud's hair


----------



## jkath

unbelievably perfect. Afterward,


----------



## luvs

she bought conditioner


----------



## pdswife

and a small


----------



## mudbug

split of champagne


----------



## mrsmac

to drink while


----------



## kadesma

awaiting the arrival




kadesma


----------



## luvs

of the baby


----------



## wasabi

and the great-pumpkin


----------



## pdswife

and Charlie Brown


----------



## KAYLINDA

the wicked witch


----------



## wasabi

and Snow White


----------



## pdswife

and her prince


----------



## mrsmac

Since there was


----------



## pdswife

a nice romantic


----------



## mrsmac

moon in the


----------



## SierraCook

pitch black sky


----------



## mrsmac

with stars twinkling


----------



## pdswife

directly over head


----------



## wasabi

the BlueMan Group


----------



## mrsmac

were painting themselves


----------



## pdswife

and getting ready


----------



## mrsmac

for their next


----------



## wasabi

trip to Walmart


----------



## pdswife

they needed toiletpaper


----------



## mrsmac

to meet their


----------



## pdswife

husband's new boss


----------



## mrsmac

who was coming


----------



## pdswife

over for dinner


----------



## mrsmac

to decide whether


----------



## SierraCook

or not to .......


----------



## pdswife

he deserved a


----------



## mrsmac

company car and


----------



## pdswife

a 50% raise


----------



## mrsmac

For dinner they


----------



## pdswife

had roasted lamb


----------



## mrsmac

with mint sauce


----------



## KAYLINDA

green salad with


----------



## pdswife

and baked potatoes


----------



## mrsmac

and for dessert


----------



## pdswife

freshly made icecream.

(gotta go.. paul needs some attention, nice playing with you!)


----------



## mrsmac

(that was fun see you tomorrow PDs)

After dinner they


----------



## SierraCook

jogged around the


----------



## luvs

town in slippers


----------



## mrsmac

and pink dressing


----------



## mudbug

gowns with no


----------



## mrsmac

buttons on the


----------



## mudbug

front so everyone


----------



## mrsmac

could see their


----------



## luvs

unshaved legs. then


----------



## mrsmac

along came a ......


----------



## jkath

scruffy encyclopedia salesman


----------



## luvs

here's a shaver


----------



## jkath

", I said, "Now,


----------



## luvs

want some lemonade?


----------



## jkath

It's sour and


----------



## mudbug

yet refreshing, so


----------



## pdswife

add some sugar


----------



## jkath

with this wooden


----------



## pdswife

spoon and stir


----------



## Maidrite

Some poison in...................   just what will they think of next ?


----------



## pdswife

then throw it



(we will think that someone has an evil mind)


----------



## mudbug

down your gullet


----------



## pdswife

a tummy ache


----------



## mudbug

and burning sensation


----------



## Maidrite

You turn Green...........


----------



## mudbug

then explode, smiling.


----------



## Barbara L

was sure to


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

kill the poor


----------



## Piccolina

cabbage before it....


----------



## mrsmac

had a chance


----------



## Piccolina

to escape in...


----------



## mrsmac

a rented jeep


----------



## Piccolina

with a flat...


----------



## mrsmac

battery which needed


----------



## Piccolina

recharging quickly from....


----------



## mrsmac

a huge battery


----------



## Piccolina

that was located....


----------



## mrsmac

inside a giant


----------



## luvs

brown paper bag


----------



## KAYLINDA

that was ticking


----------



## mrsmac

ominously to itself


----------



## DragonflyD

then suddenly silence


----------



## pdswife

and kaaaa booooom!


----------



## luvs

there was confetti


----------



## pdswife

A candy hearts


----------



## luvs

for Valentine's day


----------



## DragonflyD

and dancing elfs......


----------



## DragonflyD

ooooppps elves


----------



## Maidrite

DOing a Jig...............


----------



## DragonflyD

singing a song....


----------



## pdswife

and laughing heartily


----------



## luvs

while they smiled


----------



## mrsmac

to themselves quietly


----------



## Maidrite

SOMEWHERE OVER THE.....................


----------



## mrsmac

where the weather


----------



## pdswife

is always fine


----------



## kadesma

There is a



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

small black dog


----------



## DragonflyD

wagging his tail.


----------



## pdswife

begging for cheese


----------



## luvs

carrying ruby slippers


----------



## pdswife

and smiling at


----------



## crewsk

the little kitty


----------



## Piccolina

with black fur....


----------



## crewsk

and a little


----------



## Piccolina

pink button nose...


----------



## crewsk

The kitty took


----------



## luvs

my new car


----------



## crewsk

and crashed it


----------



## Piccolina

into Pizza Hut...


----------



## crewsk

and ate all


----------



## Piccolina

meat lovers pizza...


----------



## crewsk

he ate until


----------



## Piccolina

there was no...


----------



## crewsk

in his tummy


----------



## luvs

he borrowed antacids


----------



## crewsk

for the waitress


----------



## Maidrite

AND A Glass................


----------



## crewsk

of cold milk


----------



## kadesma

and then dunked



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

his garlic bread


----------



## kadesma

into the pot



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

filled with melted


----------



## kadesma

beer and cheese



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

burgers and fries


----------



## luvs

were then consumed


----------



## pdswife

by hungry children


----------



## mrsmac

wearing rags and


----------



## kadesma

paper bags upon


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

their hairless heads


----------



## luvs

they were cold


----------



## mrsmac

and kind of


----------



## crewsk

sad in a (my message is too short so I'm making it longer )


----------



## mrsmac

weepy and dramatic


----------



## luvs

sort of way


----------



## crewsk

The children laughed


----------



## mrsmac

loudly when they


----------



## crewsk

saw the rainbow


----------



## mrsmac

finishing near the


----------



## luvs

pot of minestrone


----------



## mrsmac

which the old


----------



## Piccolina

woman had cooked...


----------



## crewsk

all day long


----------



## Piccolina

with leftover bits....


----------



## crewsk

of parmesan cheese


----------



## Piccolina

and loads of......


----------



## crewsk

al dente pasta


----------



## luvs

from the colander


----------



## Piccolina

that was rusty....


----------



## crewsk

and falling apart


----------



## kadesma

he quickly folded


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

his clean washing


----------



## kadesma

and patted it



kadesma


----------



## crewsk

to remove any


----------



## Piccolina

trace of mud...


----------



## kadesma

that still clung



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

to the insides...


----------



## kadesma

of the pots



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

with big handles...


----------



## kadesma

stubby legs and



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

a 100-gallon capacity....


----------



## kadesma

it gurggled, jiggeled


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

and finally fell...


----------



## kadesma

crashing to the



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

tiled marble floor...


----------



## kadesma

then spilling over



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

and ruining the...


----------



## kadesma

old pieces of


kadesma


----------



## luvs

stale wheat bread


----------



## DragonflyD

hit and cracked


----------



## Maidrite

The stained Glass...............


----------



## Piccolina

window depicting scenes......


----------



## luvs

of happy people


----------



## pdswife

picking crunchy apples


----------



## Piccolina

posting on DC.....


----------



## Piccolina

LOL, you and I posted at the same time pdswife


----------



## pdswife

( they have laptops in the tops of the trees!!  lolol)

and thinking about


----------



## luvs

nice apple pies


----------



## DragonflyD

with bowls of...


----------



## crewsk

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Piccolina

topped with sprinkles....


----------



## crewsk

and hot caramel


----------



## pdswife

Served in silver


----------



## kadesma

goblets studded with



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

diamonds, emeralds and


----------



## kadesma

rubys that were


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

shining as bright


----------



## pdswife

so huge that


----------



## Maidrite

EVEN MAIDRITE WAS....


----------



## mrsmac

lost for words!!!


----------



## Piccolina

A new occurance....


----------



## luvs

was the laughing


----------



## Piccolina

teddy bears who....


----------



## pdswife

were having a


----------



## kadesma

quick bite of



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

a roast-beef sandwich...


----------



## Maidrite

That was MRSMAC's........


----------



## crewsk

lunch for today


----------



## Maidrite

ALONG with Brownies..


----------



## kadesma

and a jug



kadesma


----------



## crewsk

of cold lemonade


----------



## kadesma

he gulped down



kadesma


----------



## crewsk

with much gusto


----------



## mrsmac

and burped loudly


----------



## kadesma

Next he ran



kadesma


----------



## crewsk

around the town


----------



## luvs

waving at passersby


----------



## kadesma

calling to the



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

nice policemen riding


----------



## kadesma

by on his high



kadesma


----------



## crewsk

jet black stallion


----------



## KAYLINDA

who was prancing


----------



## SierraCook

down the street


----------



## Maidrite

Like Patrick Swayzie........


----------



## pdswife

dancing in the


----------



## Maidrite

BallRoom Like MAIDRITE.....


----------



## pdswife

only a little


----------



## Maidrite

Less Than Cool..................


----------



## pdswife

just luke warm


----------



## Maidrite

Been Karma Tagged !!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

*And tagged back....*


----------



## kadesma

then tagged again




kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

After that he


----------



## Piccolina

baked blueberry muffins...


----------



## pdswife

with lemon frosting


----------



## Piccolina

Nice call pdswife - that would so hit the spot right now 

gave them all.....


----------



## pdswife

big happy smiles.


----------



## Piccolina

And gifts of...


----------



## crewsk

warm fuzzy thoughts


----------



## Piccolina

and stuffed animal....


----------



## kadesma

crackers in my



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

kadesma, that's funny 

Pockets to keep.....


----------



## SierraCook

my stomach from


----------



## kadesma

rumbly tumbling and


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

all over the....


----------



## kadesma

west side of



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

the huge building....


----------



## SierraCook

was a spot


----------



## KAYLINDA

of green flowing


----------



## kadesma

gooey glob of



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

mint flavored water


----------



## mrsmac

which had begun


----------



## Maidrite

To Dry Up.......................


----------



## luvs

the spilled water


----------



## kadesma

that trickled down



kadesma


----------



## crewsk

soaked the roses


----------



## pdswife

the made them


----------



## kadesma

droop, sag and



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

FLATOUT LOOK NASTY..


----------



## kadesma

in every way



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

but they still


----------



## kadesma

keep marching toward



kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

the sound of

DragonflyD


----------



## SierraCook

the beating drums


----------



## SierraCook

that throughout the


----------



## pdswife

the night continued


----------



## SierraCook

to beat endlessly


----------



## mrsmac

giving everyone a


----------



## kadesma

a severe case




kadesma


----------



## pdswife

of headacheitis, hurting


----------



## luvs

they found aspirin


----------



## kadesma

a cold compress



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

and some tea....


----------



## DragonflyD

and almond cookies

DragonflyD


----------



## Piccolina

with chocolate chips....


----------



## pdswife

sprinkled over icecream


----------



## Piccolina

in a rootbeer-float


----------



## luvs

that was fizzy


----------



## pdswife

in a glass


----------



## Piccolina

with whip cream....


----------



## pdswife

and yellow sprinkles


----------



## Piccolina

gummy-bears, cookies and....


----------



## pdswife

chocolate covered pecans


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> chocolate covered pecans


 *O**hhhhh, what a nice treat those would be! *
With caramel sauce.....


----------



## kadesma

two straws and




kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

plenty of napkins...


----------



## kadesma

he reached for



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

a giant spoon...


----------



## pdswife

but grabbed a fork


----------



## mrsmac

and accidentally poked


----------



## luvs

the orange balloon


----------



## mrsmac

which was held


----------



## Maidrite

BY PDSWIFE'S FOOT..................


----------



## luvs

her favorite shoes


----------



## thumpershere2

Rubby glass slippers


----------



## Piccolina

and ball gown....


----------



## jkath

ended up with


----------



## Piccolina

a bikini instead!


----------



## crewsk

It was freezing


----------



## jkath

outside, but she


----------



## crewsk

went out anyway


----------



## jkath

adding snow boots


----------



## pdswife

to her outfit


----------



## mrsmac

and a scarf


----------



## mudbug

(I'm way behind on this......)

to visit Bob


----------



## luvs

bob the builder


----------



## Piccolina

and build things (...hardly creative, sorry I've never actually seen that show )


----------



## pdswife

like tables and


----------



## Piccolina

tall oak cabinets...


----------



## pdswife

and sailboats for


----------



## kadesma

lofty and dizzy (hope someone watchesd bob the builder too)


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

I've never seen bob the builder....


"lofty and dizzy"

He fell shouting


----------



## Piccolina

his tools crashing....


----------



## kadesma

to the bottom

Lofty and Dizzy, cement mixer is dizzy, truck with hoist is lofty
 one is blue one is orange... sorry ma's into kiddy shows now 
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

kadesma said:
			
		

> sorry ma's into kiddy shows now


 I never stopped liking Sesame Street & a Canadian children's show called "Under the Umbrella Tree". Muppets are fantastic too! 

*Of a deep...*


----------



## kadesma

deep bottomless well

 ( watched Sesame Street and Elmo this morning) 

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

but were able....


----------



## Barbara L

pull them out



 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

because Wendy arrived 
 (i love Bob the builder but I wish his relationship with Wendy would progress!!! Have you seen the episode where Bob's twin comes to visit??)


----------



## Piccolina

with her (secret) twin...

(Lol, sorry it seemed like a good plot twist )


----------



## KAYLINDA

who looked just


----------



## pdswife

a six foot tall


----------



## Piccolina

Brazilian super model


----------



## pdswife

with no teeth!


----------



## luvs

in a ballgown


----------



## pdswife

that was torn


----------



## mrsmac

and very smelly


----------



## kadesma

it clung to



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

its old teddy


----------



## pdswife

bear and giggled


----------



## KAYLINDA

outrageously while smiling


----------



## kadesma

showing it's ferocious



kadesma


----------



## luvs

yet gentle side


----------



## tweedee

and soft touch


----------



## pdswife

gently rubbing her


----------



## mrsmac

wrinkled old arm


----------



## pdswife

She said "OUCH"


----------



## Maidrite

WHERES THE COUCH ?........


----------



## crewsk

It was here


----------



## mrsmac

next to the


----------



## crewsk

coffee table yesterday


----------



## Maidrite

before Duncan Soiled..


----------



## kadesma

the tablecloth with



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

purple grape jelly


----------



## kadesma

he too aim



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

for the sky...


----------



## kadesma

then let loose



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

flying high above


----------



## SierraCook

Maidrite said:
			
		

> WHERES THE COUCH ?........


 
   

in his spaceship


----------



## KAYLINDA

overlooking the Earth


----------



## SierraCook

suddenly, it crashed


----------



## Maidrite

WITH MAIDRITE ABOARD......


----------



## SierraCook

who saved the


----------



## pdswife

last living unicorn


----------



## mrsmac

called Gary. Then


----------



## luvs

the caller i.d.


----------



## mrsmac

flashed to say


----------



## luvs

sally was calling


----------



## mrsmac

but since she


----------



## luvs

had 2 phones


----------



## crewsk

he got confused


----------



## Maidrite

And called Crewsk.............


----------



## Piccolina

who was cooking...


----------



## pdswife

spaghetti for breakfast


----------



## kadesma

this made her



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Spry As Puma........................


----------



## KAYLINDA

and tickled pink


----------



## luvs

pink is awesome


----------



## Cyberchef

especially when it.........


----------



## pdswife

is cotton candy


----------



## SierraCook

from the circus


----------



## luvs

where the contortionists


----------



## pdswife

twist and turn


----------



## mrsmac

and bend unbelievably


----------



## luvs

much like wire


----------



## mrsmac

in a sculpture


----------



## pdswife

of modern art


----------



## KAYLINDA

until they bend


----------



## pdswife

too much and


----------



## luvs

they get stuck


----------



## pdswife

and cramped together


----------



## Piccolina

Until a big....


----------



## SierraCook

dump truck runs


----------



## Piccolina

up and pours....


----------



## luvs

ucky wet cement


----------



## pdswife

and someone writes


----------



## luvs

very sappy poetry


----------



## pdswife

about love and


----------



## mrsmac

the joy of


----------



## pdswife

cooking blue zucchini


----------



## Maidrite

WITH ROTTEN SAUCE.....


----------



## pdswife

made with a


----------



## luvs

pound of burger


----------



## pdswife

and some treesap


----------



## tweedee

Beetle Juice,     YUCK!


----------



## Maidrite

Is it SOUP ????????


----------



## tweedee

A halloween specialty


----------



## luvs

like twix bars


----------



## Maidrite

Moist and Hot.........


----------



## mrsmac

with maggots crawling


----------



## pdswife

and worms creeping


----------



## luvs

along the ground


----------



## pdswife

around her feet


----------



## luvs

she yelled for


----------



## terri2337

her mother, but


----------



## pdswife

her brother answered


----------



## luvs

his cell phone


----------



## pdswife

and asked for


----------



## luvs

a big favor


----------



## pdswife

he NEEDED Pizza!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

with pineapple, cheese....


----------



## pdswife

and Canadian Bacon


----------



## kadesma

thin crust and


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

extra black olives...


----------



## kadesma

anchovies, sausage, and 


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

extra purple onion


----------



## Piccolina

peppers, feta, salami.....

(Is this making anyone else crave pizza? )


----------



## luvs

and sliced tomatoes


----------



## Piccolina

pepperoni, mozza and ham...


----------



## luvs

ricotta on half


----------



## Piccolina

& a cheese-filled crust....


----------



## pdswife

followed by rootbeer


----------



## Piccolina

and chocolate cake!


----------



## kadesma

with vanilla ice cream



kadesma


----------



## terri2337

and a bucket


----------



## kadesma

to carry his



kadesma


----------



## terri2337

little sister in.


----------



## luvs

she was teething


----------



## kadesma

and oh so



kadesma


----------



## luvs

cranky and feverish


----------



## pdswife

poor little baby


----------



## mrsmac

and her nappy


----------



## kadesma

was in a


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a wet condition


----------



## mrsmac

and smelt bad


----------



## pdswife

my nose was


----------



## mrsmac

wrinkling in distaste


----------



## pdswife

my eyes, watering


----------



## mrsmac

I quickly cover


----------



## luvs

my wrinkled nose


----------



## mrsmac

and beg George


----------



## kadesma

please go get



kadesma


----------



## luvs

some air freshner


----------



## mrsmac

and a peg.............


----------



## pdswife

and some sweet


----------



## kadesma

to put on



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

his nose so.........


----------



## pdswife

it'd block the


----------



## mrsmac

terrible nappy smell


----------



## pdswife

but HURT badly


----------



## kadesma

so he danced



kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

AN IRISH JIG...........................


----------



## mrsmac

with an irish


----------



## kadesma

lass on each



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

arm who were


----------



## pdswife

prettier than life


----------



## kadesma

but not as


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

skinny as they'd


----------



## Piccolina

to be if....


_(Must fight the urge to say "drank less Guinness", must fight the urge... )_


----------



## pdswife

the quit eating


----------



## Piccolina

Cabbage and spuds


----------



## pdswife

and instead ate


----------



## kadesma

carrots and celery



kadesma


----------



## tweedee

with cabbage, califlower and broccoli


----------



## luvs

horray for bean-o!


----------



## Maidrite

Lets Play Keno.......................


----------



## mrsmac

they all chanted


----------



## luvs

it was calming


----------



## mrsmac

and put them


----------



## luvs

right to sleep


----------



## mrsmac

where they lay


----------



## Piccolina

until the sun...


----------



## pdswife

began to blister


----------



## kadesma

noses, lips and


kadesma


----------



## wasabi

leg of lamb


----------



## kadesma

turning them a



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

nice redish color


----------



## kadesma

with  just the

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

slightest touch of


----------



## kadesma

pink at the



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

base of the


----------



## pdswife

Statue of Liberty


----------



## luvs

in the city


----------



## pdswife

that were filled


----------



## Maidrite

With Trump Fans.............  Your Fired ! I didn't even know I was hired !


----------



## luvs

a new haircut


----------



## kadesma

a new black



kadesma


----------



## luvs

wig with highlights


----------



## KAYLINDA

and curly trendils.


----------



## luvs

oops! his hairbrush


----------



## pdswife

Fell into the


----------



## KAYLINDA

toilet but he


----------



## luvs

got a towel


----------



## wasabi

and  hair dryer


----------



## luvs

that poor wig


----------



## pdswife

dried but it


----------



## wasabi

turned bright orange


----------



## mrsmac

so he threw


----------



## tweedee

the bloomin thing across the


----------



## Piccolina

Atlantic ocean to....


----------



## pdswife

a small girl


----------



## cara

over in France


----------



## pdswife

eating snails and


----------



## Maidrite

Flying a Kite ......................


----------



## cara

in stormy skies


----------



## pdswife

grey with clouds


----------



## cara

thunder rolling from


----------



## pdswife

the skies above


----------



## Maidrite

A Massive Storm.................


----------



## cara

chasing everybody outside


----------



## pdswife

to see the wind



( Who has seen the wind?
Neither you nore I
but when the trees are bending low
the wind is passing by.)


----------



## cara

blowing the leaves


----------



## pdswife

across the iceburg


----------



## mrsmac

and sending penguins


----------



## pdswife

sliding on their tummies


----------



## luvs

into the pool


----------



## SierraCook

with huge icebergs


----------



## KAYLINDA

and floating giraffes


----------



## luvs

wearing floating devices


----------



## tweedee

worms and crawdads.............................................


----------



## Maidrite

Are their FOOD............


----------



## pdswife

But only because


----------



## mrsmac

McDonalds was shut.


----------



## pdswife

and Burgerking sucks!


----------



## kadesma

outback is in



kadesma


----------



## luvs

thier steaks are


----------



## kadesma

still mooing as



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

they hit the


----------



## middie

hay because they


----------



## kadesma

were tired of



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## middie

every single night


----------



## pdswife

Hubby kissed his


----------



## kadesma

wallet goodby and



kadesma


----------



## middie

took off down


----------



## kadesma

the long narrow



kadesma


----------



## middie

yellow brick road


----------



## pdswife

Heading toward Mexico


----------



## kadesma

looking for Pds 


kadesma


----------



## tweedee

In the Secret Garden


----------



## Maidrite

WITH BEAUTIFUL RAINBOWS ............................


----------



## tweedee

And leprachans with pots of gold


----------



## pdswife

and candy canes


----------



## mrsmac

who were counting


----------



## Piccolina

chocolate easter bunnies...


----------



## pdswife

filled with peanutbutter


----------



## Piccolina

and gum drops...


----------



## luvs

and other goodies


----------



## cara

months before easter


----------



## mrsmac

because their sugar


----------



## cara

is cheap on


----------



## mrsmac

alternate Tuesdays and


----------



## cara

during the weekend


----------



## kadesma

but at midnight



kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

the price goes


----------



## KAYLINDA

up so high


----------



## mrsmac

that only Donald


----------



## SierraCook

could afford candy


----------



## Maidrite

AT  Trump Towers .....  

It should be DOnald Duck's Uncle Scrooge...... Your Fired !


----------



## mrsmac

with Ivanka to


----------



## cara

hold his hands


----------



## luvs

make him dinner


----------



## cara

with candles burning


----------



## kadesma

she laughs at



kadesma


----------



## cara

the mirror reflexion


----------



## kadesma

of that hairdo


kadesma


----------



## luvs

finds the hairspray


----------



## mrsmac

and empties the


----------



## wasabi

can with gusto


----------



## luvs

his new hairstyle


----------



## wasabi

had 2 ponytails


----------



## Piccolina

tied with ribbons....


----------



## wasabi

and cute little


----------



## Piccolina

*pink and green.....*


----------



## Maidrite

LIMES and LEMONS...


----------



## luvs

if life gives you lemons make:

lemonade!


----------



## Piccolina

*Make pink lemonade!!! *


----------



## wasabi

The silly clown


----------



## luvs

sprayed silly string


----------



## wasabi

all over the


----------



## SierraCook

excited screaming children


----------



## middie

running all through


----------



## SierraCook

the town streets


----------



## Piccolina

*The spooky neighbourhood!*


----------



## middie

screaming and laughing


----------



## Maidrite

WE ARE OFF...


----------



## Piccolina

*Singing "trick-or-treat"!!!





*


----------



## SierraCook

smell our feet!!


----------



## middie

give me something


----------



## luvs

good to eat!


----------



## Piccolina

Good to eat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Sorry luvs! Lol, I just bumped into Middie on another thread - sorry, I must be clumsy tonight


----------



## luvs

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Sorry luvs! Lol, I just bumped into Middie on another thread - sorry, I must be clumsy tonight


 
that's too cute!  we just must be on the same page.


----------



## Maidrite

OK POSSUM GRITS.........


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> OK POSSUM GRITS.........


 (Please tell me that is slang for something that does not actually contain possum...gulp!???)
*
Cornmeal...*


----------



## Maidrite

ANd Cold SLaw................  



I am afraid its just what it sounds like !


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I am afraid its just what it sounds like !


Oh dear, I figured as much! 

_(Must not think about cute possum being seared and seasoned....)_

*If "cold slaw"" is like coleslaw I'll say cabbage! *


----------



## jkath

(did we get off again? I'll continue from Possum Grits and Coleslaw....)


*were the featured*


----------



## luvs

sale items that


----------



## jkath

were passed out


----------



## cara

to people coming


----------



## Maidrite

TO DC TRICK-OR-TREATERS.....


----------



## mrsmac

or other visitors


----------



## wasabi

including the orange extraterrestrials


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> TO DC TRICK-OR-TREATERS.....


That's adorable Maidrite!!! 




> including the orange extraterrestrials


 
* In 1950's space-ships.....*


----------



## mrsmac

flown by Dr.Spock


----------



## luvs

and a nice


----------



## Piccolina

*Purple people eater*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with a pink


----------



## Piccolina

Cape and orange.....


----------



## cara

shoes glowing in


----------



## Piccolina

the moon light....


----------



## cara

with the stars


----------



## wasabi

ablaze with marshmallo


----------



## luvs

and graham crackers


----------



## kadesma

peeking in and


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Beaming on out .......


----------



## KAYLINDA

sailing across the


----------



## mrsmac

outer reaches of


----------



## Barbara L

the deep blue


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

*Olympic swimming pool....*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

circling the great


----------



## Piccolina

perimetre of the....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

triangle thing on


----------



## Piccolina

*a field of.....*


----------



## cara

flowers blooming in


----------



## luvs

case someone wanted


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to fly the


----------



## kadesma

coop after they


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Met The BORG .............


----------



## kadesma

so they fled



kadesma


----------



## luvs

into the night


----------



## kadesma

taking only their 

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

trusty bread machine


----------



## kadesma

flour,salt and



kadesma


----------



## luvs

some egg wash


----------



## Piccolina

raisins, ginger and....


----------



## kadesma

walnuts,cinnamon and



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

nutmeg, brown sugar.....


----------



## kadesma

all stirred into



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

A bundt cake....


----------



## luvs

with drizzled icing


----------



## Barbara L

and a cold


 Barbara


----------



## luvs

beverage in a


----------



## wasabi

large coconut shell


----------



## Maidrite

with a Straw.............


----------



## KAYLINDA

sucking every last


----------



## Piccolina

drop of sweet.....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

golden nectar from


----------



## Piccolina

Sun ripened peaches...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that were juicier


----------



## Piccolina

than any other....


----------



## cara

mankind ever tasted


----------



## Piccolina

Prize worthy flavour.....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

of shark fins


----------



## Piccolina

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> of shark fins




Served with wasabi....


----------



## wasabi

at my condo


----------



## KAYLINDA

in the kitchen


----------



## Barbara L

closet, behind the


 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hanging bones of


I just read what was so shocking.....never did it before....wonder why that peach juice tasted like shark fins!!)


----------



## Piccolina

two skeletons from......


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Genieve(sp), they wore


----------



## Piccolina

Mickey Mouse costumes....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

with Pluto at


----------



## Piccolina

their bony heels......


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wondering why there


----------



## kadesma

were kibbles and bits



kadesma


----------



## wasabi

all over the


----------



## kadesma

walls and floors



kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

even some hanging


----------



## luvs

from the houseplants


----------



## Piccolina

by the window...


----------



## luvs

then the windex


----------



## Piccolina

was actually empty!


----------



## wasabi

so he used


----------



## Maidrite

Gummibears He Tossed ...... 

I am sorry guys, its one of those had to be there things, but maybe Barbara would share if you PM her !


----------



## luvs

at the screen


----------



## KAYLINDA

their stickiness masking


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Gummibears He Tossed ......
> 
> I am sorry guys, its one of those had to be there things, but maybe Barbara would share if you PM her !


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!

the images of

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Brad Pitt and


----------



## Piccolina

Angelina locking lips!


----------



## KAYLINDA

(Angelina and Brad...so funny!)

Then they went


----------



## pdswife

to the postoffice


----------



## Piccolina

to send wedding.....


----------



## mrsmac

invitations to Jennifer


----------



## Piccolina

mrsmac said:
			
		

> invitations to Jennifer


 Hillarious!!!

& the Friends cast....


----------



## mrsmac

giving bridal registry


----------



## Piccolina

On Rodeo drive


----------



## pdswife

but really wanting K-mart


----------



## Piccolina

because it's "in style"


----------



## pdswife

and has such


----------



## hellschef

GREAT RESALE VALUE


----------



## Piccolina

hellschef said:
			
		

> GREAT RESALE VALUE




At flea markets.....


----------



## pdswife

and garage sales


----------



## Piccolina

and swap meets....


----------



## KAYLINDA

and consignment stores


----------



## Piccolina

but they kept.....


----------



## Maidrite

Kenny and Renee.......


----------



## Piccolina

_(...and Renee's)_ gift of crystal....


----------



## Maidrite

TO GET CASH................


----------



## Piccolina

*From their piggy-bank!






*


----------



## Cyberchef

For a special......


----------



## Piccolina

*Trip to Ireland *


----------



## Cyberchef

Ahh!  It's seems that we may be cut frum tha same wee branch!

With stops along...............


----------



## Piccolina

Cyberchef said:
			
		

> Ahh!  It's seems that we may be cut frum tha same wee branch!


Tis a mighty true thing you be saying ther' 



> With stops along...............


 In Paris and....


----------



## Maidrite

Then to Piccolina's .........


----------



## pdswife

For potato chomp


----------



## Maidrite

And Green Beer.............


----------



## pdswife

and pots of


----------



## Piccolina

Hearty Irish stew


----------



## cara

just to find out


----------



## SierraCook

where the leprechauns


----------



## Maidrite

USE the Pot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

and hide their


----------



## pdswife

little golden toys


----------



## cara

in a box...


----------



## pdswife

Made of cotton


----------



## cara

silk and steel...


----------



## pdswife

which was beginning


----------



## mrsmac

to fall apart


----------



## cara

like leaves falling


----------



## pdswife

From oak trees


----------



## KAYLINDA

filtering down slowly


----------



## mrsmac

onto the frosty


----------



## pdswife

dish of icecream


----------



## Piccolina

loaded with sprinkles.......


----------



## KAYLINDA

and marachino cherries


----------



## Piccolina

with whip cream....


----------



## pdswife

Flavored with kaluha


----------



## Piccolina

topped with hot-fudge


----------



## pdswife

and marshmellow sauce


----------



## kadesma

topped with nuts



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

and cookie pieces


----------



## kadesma

then sprinkled with



kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

assorted gum drops


----------



## pdswife

and three chocolate


----------



## KAYLINDA

hershey's kisses on


----------



## pdswife

the very top


----------



## Maidrite

and strawberry drizzle................................


----------



## pdswife

and sugar cookies


----------



## KAYLINDA

altogether in a


----------



## pdswife

clear china bowl


----------



## cara

with lovely blue


----------



## pdswife

and yellow flowers


----------



## Piccolina

tied with ribbons


----------



## pdswife

studded with diamonds


----------



## Piccolina

and black pearls


----------



## pdswife

found in oysters


----------



## Piccolina

gathered in France...


----------



## pdswife

on a private


----------



## Piccolina

lagoon with a.....


----------



## pdswife

friendly shark swimming


----------



## Piccolina

with a turtle....


----------



## pdswife

around in circles


----------



## Piccolina

until they reached....


----------



## Maidrite

WONDERFUL WORLD OZ ..........................................


----------



## Piccolina

Where Dorothy asked....


----------



## pdswife

Glenda if she


----------



## Barbara L

would loan her


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

a gray kitten


----------



## hellschef

to train for


----------



## cara

playing with birds


----------



## hellschef

inna politicly correct


----------



## Piccolina

manner as outlined.......


----------



## buckytom

by legal documents...


----------



## Piccolina

Signed "_Judge Judy_"....


----------



## pdswife

The hanging judge


----------



## KAYLINDA

who likes to


----------



## wasabi

shop at K-Mart


----------



## buckytom

for bluelight specials


----------



## crewsk

on granny dresses


----------



## wasabi

with purple and green


----------



## Barbara L

flamingos on the


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

skirts.  She also


----------



## wasabi

had yellow clogs


----------



## pdswife

That she danced


----------



## Piccolina

the night away....


----------



## pdswife

And woke in


----------



## Piccolina

a tree house


----------



## pdswife

as high as


----------



## Piccolina

the Rocky Mountains


----------



## pdswife

she could see


----------



## Barbara L

animal shaped clouds


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

and sparkling stars


----------



## pdswife

Painted on the


----------



## Piccolina

tall tree trunks....


----------



## pdswife

while 
two
bears


----------



## buckytom

attacked some hikers


----------



## kadesma

yanking away the


kadesma


----------



## crewsk

hot bacon sandwiches


----------



## kadesma

quickly eating them


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Licking their lips


----------



## SierraCook

and huge paws


----------



## pdswife

they walked quickly


----------



## SierraCook

through the forest


----------



## Barbara L

to get away


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

from the hunter


----------



## crewsk

with the big


----------



## Barbara L

pinky finger and

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

pair of mitts....


----------



## kadesma

and  very large 

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Tin Man Besides.......................


----------



## Piccolina

*the yellow brick....*


----------



## kadesma

road that leads


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

To PDSWIFE's house


----------



## cara

through a wonderful


----------



## pdswife

sparkling sunfilled 
forest


----------



## cara

with birds and


----------



## mrsmac

tiny fawns frolicking


----------



## Barbara L

in the mist

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I couldn't believe..........................


----------



## wasabi

a groovy alien


----------



## Maidrite

Here Comes More !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

landed on the


----------



## Barbara L

roof of the


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

American Idol SHow...................


----------



## pdswife

Listening to music


----------



## Barbara L

and dancing wildly

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

but they were tonedeaf


----------



## Piccolina

so they left....


----------



## pdswife

heading toward


----------



## Piccolina

the Rocky Mountains...


----------



## crewsk

to find beautiful


----------



## Piccolina

river to fish....


----------



## pdswife

for trout and


----------



## Piccolina

big rainbow salmon....


----------



## pdswife

to cook over


----------



## Piccolina

a camp fire....


----------



## pdswife

until crispy brown


----------



## Maidrite

But the ANTS........................


----------



## pdswife

joined them quickly


----------



## mrsmac

in huge swarms


----------



## crewsk

eating the bananas


----------



## mrsmac

and mangoes which


----------



## crewsk

they had saved


----------



## mudbug

to make gravy


----------



## Maidrite

FOR BIG GREEN.................................


----------



## wasabi

*cucumber pod people*


----------



## Maidrite

With UPSET TUMMIES...............


----------



## wasabi

*and bird flu*


----------



## pdswife

who needed doctors


----------



## Maidrite

They started seeing............


----------



## kadesma

purple peopleeaters in


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the night sky


----------



## Maidrite

And AREA 51...........


----------



## Barbara L

so they called


 Barbara


----------



## cara

the president of


----------



## Piccolina

McDonald's restaurants because.....


----------



## pdswife

He could feed


----------



## Piccolina

all his kittens....


----------



## pdswife

some kangaroo meat


----------



## mudbug

which they craved.


----------



## pdswife

even more than


----------



## mudbug

little mousie feet


----------



## kadesma

or fat little

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

bushy chipmonk tails


----------



## kadesma

slapping against a

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

an old oak


----------



## kadesma

tree tied with


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

3 yellow ribbons


----------



## mrsmac

and an advertising


----------



## Barbara L

poster proclaiming that


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

a family garage sale


----------



## Maidrite

was starting now................


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> was starting now................


 That's cool and creative Maidrite!!! Thanks for the smile 

*So they pulled....*


----------



## pdswife

some sal****er taffy


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> some sal****er taffy


LOL, I wrote that word once on DC and it stared out the letters too because those letters form a "bad" word, that is not allowed on the boards 

*Which they gave...*


----------



## pdswife

LOL!.. I had to think for a long time before I realized what "BAD" word I'd written.. 

to the poor


----------



## Piccolina

Ex-reality show contest....

(I had to think for a moment too, PDS! )


----------



## pdswife

loosers.  They had


----------



## Maidrite

from BlackJack Tables !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

After that they....


----------



## pdswife

skipped on over


----------



## Barbara L

to the gazebo


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

where they joined


----------



## kadesma

hands and waited


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

FOR MUSIC & MAGIC........


----------



## pdswife

David Copperfield was


----------



## wasabi

hanging from a


----------



## pdswife

thin silk rope


----------



## kadesma

twirling ever so


kadesma


----------



## crewsk

gracefully over burning


----------



## pdswife

bacon and eggs


----------



## kadesma

While tilting at


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

The Right Angle........................


----------



## kadesma

They broke the

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

record set by


----------



## kadesma

the Flying Wallendas

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Wild Cat Team............................


----------



## amber

Who then held a brunch serving


----------



## amber

dam, I didnt refresh before posted maidrite...grrr you beat me.


----------



## Barbara L

(3 words Amber!)

fried pig's feet

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

and sour pickles


----------



## mudbug

for pregnant ladies


----------



## mrsmac

with weird cravings


----------



## cartwheelmac

who were blonds


----------



## mrsmac

and wore red


----------



## mudbug

low neck sweaters


----------



## pdswife

tied with silver


----------



## SierraCook

cord and pompoms


----------



## Barbara L

that glistened in

 Barbara


----------



## cara

in the sunlight


----------



## pdswife

keeping
everyone
warm


----------



## mudbug

inside but not


----------



## pdswife

but not burnt


----------



## cartwheelmac

to a crisp


----------



## pdswife

it tasted perfectly


----------



## Piccolina

divine with wine


----------



## pdswife

Cheese and pears


----------



## Piccolina

picked from a.....


----------



## pdswife

a christmas tree


----------



## Piccolina

decked with twinkling....


----------



## pdswife

White lights and


----------



## mrsmac

little fairy lights


----------



## pdswife

and glass snowflakes


----------



## Piccolina

*oraments, garland, tinsle.......*


----------



## pdswife

and toy trains


----------



## Piccolina

under Christmas stockings...


----------



## pdswife

Knitted by grandma


----------



## Maidrite

And a ANGEL..................................


----------



## pdswife

with silver wings


----------



## Piccolina

perched atop the.....


----------



## pdswife

10 foot tree


----------



## Maidrite

And Sugar Plums ................................


----------



## Piccolina

danced in their.....


----------



## Maidrite

Heads Oh My........................................


----------



## pdswife

and Santa giggled


----------



## Maidrite

AND HE JIGGLED ...........  




HE KINDA REMINDS ME OF ME ......


----------



## pdswife

and his tummy


----------



## Piccolina

before eating cookies...


----------



## pdswife

was as empty


----------



## Piccolina

stocking left to.....


----------



## cartwheelmac

right and I


----------



## Piccolina

saw the reindeer....


----------



## cartwheelmac

flying over head...


----------



## KAYLINDA

prancing and pawing


----------



## Barbara L

pulling a sleigh

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

covered with snow


----------



## Maidrite

in warp drive.................................


----------



## Barbara L

through the frigid

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

And Long Night................................


----------



## pdswife

Just to make


----------



## mudbug

parents everywhere nervous


----------



## kadesma

and praying that


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Gb gets the job (sorry.. had to use four words.)


----------



## mudbug

and better bennies


----------



## kadesma

cause he is

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a hardworking wonderful


----------



## kadesma

young man with


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

beautiful wife/baby


----------



## kadesma

who is cared

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

about by DC


----------



## kadesma

because he always


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

is so NICE


----------



## kadesma

and so helpful


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and so dang


----------



## kadesma

cute that we


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

all want HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

After the hugging


----------



## pdswife

a nice walk


----------



## Maidrite

Then Coffee Time...................  
OR THOSE THAT DON"T DO COFFEE, CAN HAVE TEA INSTEAD !


----------



## mrsmac

and a muffin


----------



## pdswife

with chocolate chips


----------



## crewsk

and toasted pecans


----------



## pdswife

but first I


----------



## cara

had to hug


----------



## pdswife

the fluffy teddybear


----------



## cara

that came right


----------



## pdswife

into my front


----------



## cara

window ignoring the


----------



## pdswife

three barking dogs


----------



## cara

yelping behind him


----------



## pdswife

The ones that


----------



## cara

killed that cat


----------



## pdswife

that was meowing


----------



## Maidrite

Those Bad Dogs.......................................  
must of been SOME DOGS....................... HERES THE CAT.............................


----------



## mudbug

are just hungry


----------



## pdswife

they haven't been


----------



## kadesma

out hunting in


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the snowy woods


----------



## kadesma

for nigh unto

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

13 long  year


----------



## kadesma

across the river
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a tiny lizard


----------



## kadesma

lounged atop a 


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

cold gray rock


----------



## kadesma

waiting to pounce


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

on his unaware


----------



## pdswife

dinner, a little


----------



## mrsmac

purple and yellow


----------



## Maidrite

Now Red Bat .................................


----------



## pdswife

he was going


----------



## cara

to have for


----------



## kadesma

his main course

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

with LONGISLAND TEA !  
Boy those long Island Teas catch up with you, I only had 12 !


----------



## kadesma

and a large


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Bottle of Asprin..............


----------



## kadesma

which he carried


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

between his toes


----------



## kadesma

hopping ever so

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Quickly he slowly


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

kissed Tawny Frogmouth


----------



## Maidrite

STILL A TOAD..................................................


----------



## mrsmac

Then he wiped


----------



## pdswife

The slobber from


----------



## Maidrite

That Funny Fisherman.......................


----------



## pdswife

before he sat


----------



## crewsk

on a toadstool


----------



## pdswife

and munched cookies


----------



## mudbug

(a personal problem)


----------



## pdswife

was keeping him


----------



## cartwheelmac

from burping aloud


----------



## pdswife

His tummy hurt


----------



## mrsmac

and gas was


----------



## pdswife

$13 a gallon


----------



## Piccolina

They walked instead!


----------



## kadesma

of riding up

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the slippery path


----------



## Piccolina

covered in snow....


----------



## pdswife

and melting ice


----------



## Piccolina

they drank cocoa....


----------



## kadesma

and feasted on

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Swiss cheese fondue...


----------



## pdswife

They were having


----------



## Piccolina

a fantastic meal....


----------



## pdswife

When suddenly  thunder


----------



## kadesma

split the air


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and M and M's started


----------



## Piccolina

pouring down the....


----------



## cara

the slide from


----------



## pdswife

The kids junglegym


----------



## cara

outside the house


----------



## mudbug

where nobody lived


----------



## kadesma

anymore because the


kadesma


----------



## cara

man died years


----------



## kadesma

and years ago

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

his heart broken


----------



## cara

from the pain


----------



## pdswife

romance gone bad


----------



## kadesma

lost but not


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

forgotten, still crying


----------



## KAYLINDA

in his beer


----------



## mudbug

to everyone's annoyance


----------



## kadesma

he continued to


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

bore the bejaysus


----------



## kadesma

out of everyone

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

including his own


----------



## mudbug

sweet mama, who


----------



## pdswife

Was jumping from


----------



## cartwheelmac

the roof of 

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

her two-story house

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

while back flipping

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

into the pool....


----------



## pdswife

filled with jello


----------



## crewsk

and gummy worms


----------



## pdswife

that wiggled and


----------



## Piccolina

squirmed into their....


----------



## pdswife

hermit crab shells


----------



## cartwheelmac

While burping the


----------



## pdswife

biggest ugliest burps


----------



## cartwheelmac

heard for miles

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

all the way


----------



## Maidrite

To Christmas Town..............


----------



## pdswife

Where Santa was


----------



## kadesma

tried desperatly to


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

eat 1,000,000 cookies


----------



## kadesma

and button his

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tight red pants


----------



## kadesma

as he bent

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to pick up


----------



## kadesma

the other boot

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and his radio


----------



## Maidrite

And Call NORAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
www.noradsanta.org


----------



## cartwheelmac

because he was

Cameron


----------



## cara

just out of


----------



## pdswife

The CIA cooking


----------



## Piccolina

cooking/governemnt agent school


----------



## pdswife

Spies cooking Spaghetti


----------



## kadesma

dressed in chef hat

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

and white coats


----------



## Maidrite

AND ASKING YOU............................ 
"GOT ANY CHEESE?"....................... 
SNORT "DID I DO THAT?"


----------



## SierraCook

in the refrigerator


----------



## pdswife

Maybe some Swiss?


----------



## Maidrite

with Exploding Pie...........


----------



## Piccolina

Hillarious Maidrite...I think I remember that episode 


*After they cleaned......*


----------



## pdswife

up the mess


----------



## cara

they decided to


----------



## pdswife

Jog to Portland


----------



## cartwheelmac

to see the

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Powell's book store


(biggest best book store around,
they give you a map when you walk in
the door.)


----------



## cartwheelmac

to buy all

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Of James Patterson books


----------



## Maidrite

And James Leonards.....................  





*Happy Thanksgiving! *


----------



## pdswife

Poetry about Barb


----------



## Piccolina

Won many awards....


----------



## cara

in DC competitions


----------



## cartwheelmac

because there were

Cameron


----------



## kadesma

full of true

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

stories that would


----------



## Maidrite

Make You Cry..............................


----------



## cara

and search for


----------



## cartwheelmac

something that would

Cameron


----------



## cara

help him with


----------



## Barbara L

an irritating itch


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

that could not


kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

stop even if 

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

he used all....


----------



## pdswife

10 fingers to


----------



## cartwheelmac

scratch 24/7 all


----------



## Piccolina

the lottery tickets


----------



## cartwheelmac

to win a 

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

prize of $10, 000, 000


----------



## Maidrite

which just paid.....................................


----------



## pdswife

all the bills!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> all the bills!


 Isn't that just about the truth! 
*
Afterwards they all.....*


----------



## pdswife

started a conversation


----------



## cartwheelmac

actually about a


----------



## pdswife

small purple kitten


----------



## Piccolina

with green eyes...


----------



## cartwheelmac

who really didn't


----------



## Piccolina

like chasing mice...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Through a field...


----------



## Piccolina

of pink clover....


----------



## crewsk

because bees stung


----------



## pdswife

and snakes hissed


----------



## mudbug

alarmingly when disturbed (I have no idea where we are in the story now)


----------



## Maidrite

Eating Dark Chocolate.........  
Maidrite is a nut case, It was milk chocolate!


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Eating Dark Chocolate.........
> Maidrite is a nut case, It was milk chocolate!


  Milk gets my vote too!
*
With peanut butter!*


----------



## pdswife

licking our fingers


----------



## crewsk

till they sparkled


----------



## Piccolina

like a diamond...


----------



## Barbara L

and dripped all


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

the strawberry juice


----------



## Piccolina

onto the carpet...


----------



## pdswife

Making a big


----------



## Barbara L

sticky, gooey puddle


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

That the dog


----------



## Maidrite

Licked Up and.................................................


----------



## Piccolina

rolled around in


----------



## cara

until he was


----------



## Piccolina

muddy like a...


----------



## kadesma

and we had


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to bathe him


----------



## cartwheelmac

in lots of


----------



## Maidrite

Mr. Bubbles Soap??????????????????


----------



## pdswife

Big puffy bubbles


----------



## Piccolina

splashed over the.....


----------



## pdswife

big white tub


----------



## kadesma

onto the tile


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

making a slippery


----------



## Maidrite

Slime all over .



..........................


----------



## pdswife

Mom had to clean


----------



## cartwheelmac

every sud up


----------



## pdswife

because the kids


----------



## cara

didn't want to


----------



## Piccolina

stop playing make-believe...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Peter Pan flying...

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

fighting Captain Hook


----------



## cara

in the phantasy


----------



## mudbug

phog, Phineas appeared


----------



## Maidrite

on Gilligan's Island.........................


----------



## pdswife

Paul's favorite show!


----------



## cartwheelmac

that he doesn't...


----------



## Piccolina

get to watch....


----------



## pdswife

very often anymore


----------



## Piccolina

because of all...


----------



## pdswife

sports on TV


----------



## Piccolina

and Pdswife's cooking...


----------



## luvs

was so great


----------



## Maidrite

He ATE IT .............


----------



## pdswife

And said YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY!!


----------



## Piccolina

The left-overs were....


----------



## Maidrite

Shared by all..........................


----------



## Maidrite

On Christmas Eve...........................


----------



## Piccolina

around the fireplace...


----------



## cara

on the bearskin


----------



## mrsmac

rug his father


----------



## Maidrite

took from claims..........................


----------



## pdswife

she sat writing


----------



## Maidrite

A Love Sonnet.................................


----------



## pdswife

about Richard Gere


----------



## Piccolina

and Julia Roberts


----------



## pdswife

A happy story


----------



## Zontec

then, without warning


----------



## Piccolina

Ms. Jolie shows up...


----------



## pdswife

With Brad Pitt


----------



## Maidrite

And George Clooney......................


----------



## pdswife

a party started


----------



## Piccolina

that lasted until....


----------



## wasabi

the wee hours


----------



## cartwheelmac

of dawn that

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

sunrise filled the...


----------



## pdswife

one starry sky


----------



## Zontec

the party was


----------



## Piccolina

a huge success


----------



## pdswife

Everyone left HAPPY


----------



## cara

as a child


----------



## Piccolina

who loved playing....


----------



## pdswife

with Barbie and Ken


----------



## Piccolina

Skipper, Midge and....


----------



## pdswife

the Professor and


----------



## Piccolina

Gilligan who tripped....


----------



## pdswife

over MaryAnn's banana


----------



## Piccolina

leaf picinic basket...


----------



## pdswife

that was filled


----------



## Piccolina

with grilled fish...


----------



## pdswife

and pineapple slices


----------



## Piccolina

and coconut cake...


----------



## pdswife

and bubble bath


----------



## Piccolina

that smelt like....


----------



## pdswife

vanilla and lemon


----------



## Piccolina

and attracted everyone.....


----------



## cara

around one mile


----------



## mrsmac

radius to come


----------



## Maidrite

Float their Boats...........................


----------



## Barbara L

around the harbor


 Barbara


----------



## cara

at the greatest


----------



## Maidrite

Seafood Shops Around.................


----------



## pdswife

they ate oysters


----------



## luvs

till the shucker


----------



## pdswife

Fingers started to


----------



## 240brickman

tickle pork loins


----------



## Maidrite

With scalloped Potatoes............


----------



## Piccolina

For dessert there....


----------



## cara

was a sweet


----------



## Piccolina

Chocolate cake with.....


----------



## cara

lots of cream


----------



## Piccolina

and chopped nuts...


----------



## Maidrite

& Chocolate Covered Cherries..........................


----------



## 240brickman

which spontaneously combusted


----------



## pdswife

and melted her


----------



## 240brickman

face into tatters



(I just LOVE being the trouble-maker!)


----------



## Piccolina

The fire department....


----------



## pdswife

Came and YELLED


----------



## Piccolina

that a party....


----------



## pdswife

Shouldn't end this


----------



## Piccolina

early so they...


----------



## pdswife

all started singing


----------



## Piccolina

Christmas caroles loudly


----------



## pdswife

and quite badly!


----------



## Jikoni

Then he smiled


----------



## pdswife

showing his perfectly


----------



## mudbug

tanned nose and


----------



## pdswife

it started to


----------



## 240brickman

pucker and shrivel


----------



## Piccolina

until it disapeared...


----------



## pdswife

leaving a hole


----------



## KAYLINDA

where his nose


----------



## Maidrite

Rings were placed ........................


----------



## pdswife

on each finger


----------



## Piccolina

with painted nails....


----------



## mudbug

(tres chic, those)


----------



## pdswife

with gold polish


----------



## Barbara L

and radiant glitter


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

in Electric Horseman...................


----------



## Maidrite

Fashion and Style..........................


----------



## Piccolina

The news reported....


----------



## Zontec

a horrible story


----------



## pdswife

"Man leaps from.....


----------



## Zontec

an airplane without


----------



## pdswife

any clothes on"


----------



## Zontec

including his parachute


----------



## pdswife

Slash!  He hit


----------



## Zontec

an flying pelican


----------



## pdswife

that was singing


----------



## Zontec

correction "a" flying pelican


----------



## Zontec

a beautiful tune


----------



## pdswife

about love and


----------



## Zontec

the sunny beaches


----------



## pdswife

on the coast


----------



## Jikoni

while you and...


----------



## Piccolina

your dream date....


----------



## Maidrite

Played Hop Scotch........................................  what is that ?  Silly you know !


----------



## Piccolina

and double dutch....


----------



## Maidrite

and 4 square ...........................................


----------



## Piccolina

and tiddly winks.....


----------



## cartwheelmac

and cartwheels were...

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

ordered all day..................................................


----------



## Piccolina

enjoyed by all...


----------



## Maidrite

ALONG WITH SLEEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

filled with dreams


----------



## 240brickman

of dancing ponies


----------



## kadesma

in pink tutu's

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

licking candy canes


----------



## 240brickman

with forked tongues

(oh, I can be such a butt-head)


----------



## pdswife

but.. you made me giggle.  So, it's alright!!

That were rough


----------



## cartwheelmac

and covered in


----------



## pdswife

rusty tin foil


----------



## Barbara L

which caused them

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

To have strokes!

Grace


----------



## pdswife

and wiggle their


----------



## luvs

cat's frayed yarn


----------



## Barbara L

wildly in the


 Barbara


----------



## cara

fading lights of


----------



## kadesma

the days sun

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

melted away like...


----------



## Barbara L

butter on a

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

slice of toast


----------



## Barbara L

Suddenly, sirens started


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Lights flashed and


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

babies started crying


----------



## Piccolina

until Santa showed....


----------



## Zontec

up with Rudolph


----------



## pdswife

and a huge


----------



## Zontec

bag of toys


----------



## pdswife

one for every


----------



## Zontec

boy and girl


----------



## pdswife

Susan wanted a


----------



## Piccolina

pink pony doll...


----------



## cara

to play with


----------



## mudbug

late at night


----------



## 240brickman

except in Australia


----------



## pdswife

where it was


----------



## mudbug

Brooksy's turn to


----------



## pdswife

fly over to


----------



## SierraCook

visit Wasabi's Hawaii


----------



## Barbara L

and dance the


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Hula and the


----------



## cartwheelmac

new hot hip-hop


----------



## Piccolina

someone even jitter-bugged


----------



## pdswife

and broke his


----------



## kadesma

nose on the


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

hidden trap door


----------



## Piccolina

which was behind...


----------



## pdswife

Door number three


----------



## kadesma

it led down


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a dark stairway


----------



## Piccolina

to a chamber...


----------



## pdswife

guarded by seven


----------



## Piccolina

My Little Ponies


----------



## kadesma

all decked out

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

in retro 70's....


----------



## pdswife

glitter and gold


----------



## SierraCook

Brooksy leaned against


----------



## Piccolina

a buffet table....


----------



## mudbug

asking for Susie


----------



## kadesma

to please bring


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

more airplane glue


----------



## kadesma

so he could
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

fix his wing


----------



## kadesma

and hobble over


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to the kitchen


----------



## Piccolina

to make waffles...


----------



## pdswife

with strawberries and


----------



## KAYLINDA

whipped cream and


----------



## pdswife

warm chocolate sauce


----------



## KAYLINDA

oozing all over


----------



## Piccolina

the pink tablecloth...

(OM gosh am I craving waffles now, we really need a waffle iron! )


----------



## pdswife

( I'm trying to figure out a way into guilting Paul into taking me to Denny's!!)



Jessica just knew


----------



## Piccolina

everyone was hungry....


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> ( I'm trying to figure out a way into guilting Paul into taking me to Denny's!!)


Are you cooking Christmas dinner? If so, 'nuff said


----------



## pdswife

( he thinks I am.. but, I have a evil plan set up so that he has to do his fair share.  I'm a mean old wife!!)



She started a


----------



## SierraCook

huge food fight


----------



## Piccolina

that lasted for...


----------



## pdswife

globs of potatoes


----------



## Piccolina

dripping with gravy....


----------



## pdswife

flew across the


----------



## kadesma

and splatted Maidrite


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

on his chin


----------



## Maidrite

then maidrite laughed.....................


----------



## SierraCook

and rolled around


----------



## pdswife

in strawberry Jello


----------



## SierraCook

kadesma came running


----------



## pdswife

spraying whipped cream


----------



## KAYLINDA

where we won't


----------



## pdswife

say out loud


----------



## Piccolina

Afterwards everyone went....


----------



## pdswife

to Paula Dean's


----------



## kadesma

and whipped up


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

a batch of 


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

frosted chocolate chip


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

brownies!  Everyone was


----------



## Maidrite

Wired on Coffee.............................


----------



## cartwheelmac

and Sprite also


----------



## Piccolina

with chocolate brownies


----------



## cara

until they got


----------



## pdswife

so fat that


----------



## Barbara L

Jenny Craig said


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

FREE diet help


----------



## cara

just call the


----------



## pdswife

toll free number


----------



## Piccolina

on the back....


----------



## pdswife

of MEGA M&M's


----------



## cara

christmas special edition


----------



## pdswife

all red and


----------



## cara

gold and green


----------



## pdswife

with silver dots


----------



## cara

sprinkled all over


----------



## pdswife

the yellow carpet


----------



## kadesma

along with purple


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

potato chips and


----------



## kadesma

green eggs and


kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

ham horribly prepared


----------



## pdswife

by President Bush


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> by President Bush


  ( Ohhh the jokes that could follow that! )

For New Year's......


----------



## kadesma

Eve celebration and


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

what a party


----------



## Piccolina

the papers reported....


----------



## pdswife

wild naked kittens


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> wild naked kittens


  Aren't all animals technically naked? 

playing rock music....


----------



## wasabi

with hula hoops


----------



## Barbara L

twirling around wildly


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

laughing very loudly


----------



## pdswife

and drinking Vodka


----------



## kadesma

straight up and

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

with a twist


----------



## kadesma

then promptly begins


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to giggle softly


----------



## Piccolina

as they sailed....


----------



## cara

along the sea


----------



## kadesma

out into the


kadesma


----------



## cara

sinking sun lightning


----------



## kadesma

the cloudy blue

kadesma


----------



## cara

sky spreading across


----------



## pdswife

the beautiful islands


----------



## cara

rising out of


----------



## pdswife

the calm blue


----------



## cara

water rolling along


----------



## pdswife

the Greek island of


----------



## cara

Korfu with its


----------



## pdswife

sandy white beaches


----------



## cara

*lol* that is exactly what I thought...

and green hills


----------



## pdswife

and friendly Greek


----------



## cara

people laughin with


----------



## Piccolina

over glasses of....


----------



## kadesma

uzo (sp) and eating


kadesma


----------



## luvs

delicious falafel with


----------



## pdswife

gyros on the


----------



## kadesma

veranda of the
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

most expensive villa


----------



## Barbara L

on the island


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

$200 a night


----------



## Barbara L

not including tips


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

or coconut milk....


----------



## cara

served very cool


----------



## Piccolina

under palm trees...


----------



## cara

swinging in a


----------



## Piccolina

empty wooden boat.....


----------



## cara

on quiet waves


----------



## Piccolina

against the sunset.....


----------



## cara

with stars blinking


----------



## Piccolina

they could see.....


----------



## cara

the moon against


----------



## pdswife

the dark velvet


----------



## cara

sky with stars


----------



## pdswife

looking like diamonds


----------



## cara

to the lovers


----------



## pdswife

holding hands and


----------



## cara

sharing passionate kisses


----------



## kadesma

they didn't see


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

The grumpy policeman


----------



## mudbug

the truck coming


----------



## pdswife

quickly down the


----------



## mudbug

trish, we hit at the same time............revised:

the grumpy policeman in the truck coming quickly down the


----------



## pdswife

lol  mudbug!  Ya fixed it good.  Thanks!!!


road, screaming HELP!!!!!


----------



## mudbug

I'm on fire


----------



## pdswife

and it hurrrrrts


----------



## mudbug

when I laugh


----------



## pdswife

so hard I........


----------



## kadesma

just split my


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

pant bottoms and


----------



## kadesma

now I have 


kadesma


----------



## cara

hmm.. you are not very romantic...  

edit: kadesma.. you beat me.... 

*thing to wear*


----------



## pdswife

I must buy


----------



## cara

some new clothes


----------



## pdswife

socks, shirts and


----------



## cara

and a sweater


----------



## pdswife

pink with brown


----------



## cara

stripes all over


----------



## pdswife

a very ugly


----------



## cara

but cheap one


----------



## pdswife

(lol.. I had used the word cheap instead of ugly but then changed my mind)

at least it


----------



## cara

saved me much


----------



## pdswife

money! And it


----------



## luvs

was more proper


----------



## pdswife

than a halter


----------



## kadesma

and short short


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

showing all the


----------



## Piccolina

Freckles on her...


----------



## cara

arms und the


----------



## Piccolina

tip of her nose...


----------



## cara

with the glasses


----------



## Piccolina

that were given...


----------



## cartwheelmac

to wear under

(please someone say armpits)


----------



## Piccolina

their Halloween costumes...


----------



## cara

in the middle


----------



## pdswife

of the night


----------



## cara

scaring people to


----------



## kadesma

death and making


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

all kinda foolishness


----------



## kadesma

while they danced

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

cheek to cheek


----------



## pdswife

They danced the


----------



## mudbug

horizontal bop until


----------



## SierraCook

the clock struck


----------



## pdswife

Midnight and trumpets


----------



## SierraCook

rang throughout the


----------



## mudbug

sounded the curfew


----------



## Piccolina

bell, which meant....


----------



## pdswife

it was bed


----------



## Piccolina

making time for.....


----------



## mudbug

lovers and strangers


----------



## cara

filled with despair


----------



## Piccolina

until a dolphin......


----------



## kadesma

rose gracefully from


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

the doughnuts. sailing..........


----------



## kadesma

into the room


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Saying " oh ye of......


----------



## kadesma

of the deep   (you feeling better pds?)

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

fryer started to 

(no...not really.  Thanks for asking!!)


----------



## SierraCook

started to fling


----------



## Barbara L

eggplants all over


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

the blue and purple


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and green painted


----------



## Piccolina

Tree house that..........


----------



## kadesma

blended into the


kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

forest behind it

Grace


----------



## kadesma

was perfect for


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the twin girls


----------



## kadesma

who tripped merrily

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and joyfully down


----------



## mrsmac

the yellow brick


----------



## Barbara L

road, snapping their


 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

bright ruby slippers


----------



## Piccolina

together in earnest....


----------



## Barbara L

and gleefully chanting


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

whohoo the wicked

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

pink teddy bears....


----------



## Barbara L

are coming alive!


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

For lunch they.....


----------



## kadesma

dined on tender

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

fresh tuna fish


----------



## kadesma

honey,berries and

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

drank sweet tea


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

with lemon added


----------



## kadesma

no rum punch


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

was left after


----------



## luvs

after we imbibed


----------



## kadesma

to darn many

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Jungle juice drinks


----------



## kadesma

why they danced


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

faster and faster


----------



## Barbara L

until they saw


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

green elves floating


----------



## purrfectlydevine

and wondered why


----------



## pdswife

they did come


----------



## Barbara L

after them angrily


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

instead of hugging


----------



## Barbara L

them all sweetly


 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

burping and tooting...


----------



## Piccolina

they ran amuck.....


----------



## cartwheelmac

over to the


----------



## Piccolina

old swimming hole....


----------



## cartwheelmac

and jumped in


----------



## Piccolina

the water was....


----------



## pdswife

warm and bubbly


----------



## Piccolina

so they kept....


----------



## pdswife

swimming laps across


----------



## Piccolina

until sunset, then....


----------



## pdswife

climbed to the


----------



## Piccolina

look out point.....


----------



## pdswife

To gaze at


----------



## kadesma

twinkling lights below

kadesma


----------



## phinz

the basketball hoop


----------



## luvs

we had our


----------



## kadesma

elbow guards and

kadesma


----------



## phinz

toques on when


----------



## pdswife

the car started


----------



## phinz

to cough and


----------



## Piccolina

the battery died


----------



## phinz

like a wounded


----------



## kadesma

elephant in the

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

deep dark forest


----------



## Piccolina

which was inhabited....


----------



## pdswife

by twenty bunnies


----------



## Piccolina

eating pink clover....


----------



## pdswife

which grew all


----------



## kadesma

over the leaning

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

old gray fence


----------



## kadesma

then leading down


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the twisting  path


----------



## wasabi

to the nearest


----------



## pdswife

clean porta potty


----------



## purrfectlydevine

elf inhabited tree


----------



## pdswife

tall and graceful


----------



## Piccolina

in the breeze...


----------



## Maidrite

Downwind of HOGS.......      .........EWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Piccolina

This required scented.....


----------



## Maidrite

And TEN CLOTHESPINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

It took months.....


----------



## Maidrite

FOR MY NOSEHOLES ..............


----------



## pdswife

to unclog themselves


(you guys are too funny!
Nice to see ya back maidrite)


----------



## Piccolina

luckily afterwards everything.....


----------



## phinz

smelled like licorice


----------



## pdswife

red and black


----------



## cara

and gold and


----------



## pdswife

pink taffy was


----------



## phinz

in my hair


----------



## pdswife

a sticky gooey


----------



## Piccolina

mess that took


----------



## purrfectlydevine

much too long


----------



## mudbug

to nibble at


----------



## Piccolina

ears of corn.....


----------



## pdswife

smothered in butter


----------



## Piccolina

and sea salt....


----------



## purrfectlydevine

the butter dribbling


----------



## pdswife

down our chins


----------



## RMS

and down our


----------



## pdswife

legs, hitting the


----------



## wasabi

yellow brick road


----------



## pdswife

Making the tinman


----------



## Barbara L

so slippery he


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

tripped over Toto...


----------



## phinz

and fell in


----------



## Piccolina

field of flowers...


----------



## pdswife

Daisies growing wild


----------



## Piccolina

where bunnies play...


----------



## pdswife

and children laugh


----------



## phinz

at your pink


----------



## pdswife

slippers with blue


----------



## cara

stripes just about


----------



## pdswife

an inch thick


----------



## cara

covering the lovely


----------



## pdswife

fuzzy blue material


----------



## cara

a designer wanted


----------



## Piccolina

to make sofas...


----------



## wasabi

and lawn chairs


----------



## cara

but it was


----------



## pdswife

just too little


----------



## Maidrite

BARBARA'S SKOR BARS ................
HUH MAYBE I WILL HAVE ONE SHE'S NOT HERE !


----------



## pdswife

were very tastey!

(hey maidrite.. go pick your wife up from school)


----------



## Barbara L

(LOL  Thanks!)

They tasted so

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

good that maidrite


----------



## Piccolina

ate them all....


----------



## pdswife

and gained 200


----------



## Piccolina

grams, they're low fat....

(sorry, I know that's more than 3 words )


----------



## pdswife

( it's ok!! sometimes you just have to add another word or two)


but still taste


----------



## Piccolina

like the origional.....


(Thanks Pdswife )


----------



## pdswife

very lemony and

(you're welcome)


----------



## Maidrite

Hershey's CHOCOLATIE GOOD........................  Ok time to pick up Barbara! BYE !!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

So good they....


----------



## mudbug

are on Nightline


----------



## Piccolina

three part special....


----------



## pdswife

ending next Monday


----------



## Piccolina

after the football.....


----------



## pdswife

game.  I won't


----------



## luvs

be in it....


----------



## pdswife

because pain is


----------



## purrfectlydevine

not my favorite


----------



## pdswife

thing to feel


----------



## Barbara L

but I will


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

endure for the.....


----------



## pdswife

The Denver Broncos


----------



## Maidrite

AND CHICAGO CUBS....................


----------



## pdswife

and Seattle Mariners!


----------



## kadesma

Who miss their
kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

foot rubs from


----------



## kadesma

the giant team

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

of Olympic swimmers....


----------



## kadesma

who were foolishly


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

swimming near sharks


----------



## kadesma

laughing and splashing

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

until 
they
felt


----------



## Piccolina

a dolphin pass.....


----------



## pdswife

they followed it


----------



## Piccolina

to a tropical....


----------



## pdswife

paradise Called  Greece


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> paradise Called  Greece


 Awww that's a great answer! 

Where they ate.....


----------



## Barbara L

plates of delicious


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

musaka and baklava


----------



## Piccolina

with octopus and.......


----------



## Maidrite

FISH EGG DRIPPINGS........................


----------



## Piccolina

For dessert there.....


----------



## pdswife

was even more


----------



## Barbara L

honey covered delights


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

easy to share


----------



## Maidrite

in a Chair............................


----------



## Piccolina

By the patio...


----------



## Barbara L

with a radio


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

& a tall drink.....


----------



## pdswife

near the sink


----------



## Piccolina

full of soapy....


----------



## kadesma

hot water and

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

lemon smelling bubbles


----------



## kadesma

climbing higher and


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

until they Pop


----------



## kadesma

all over the

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

ground squirrels' fur


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

making it taste


----------



## Barbara L

like lemony fur! 


 Barbara


----------



## RMS

That is why


----------



## pdswife

you should NEVER


----------



## texasgirl

sit by a...


----------



## Maidrite

Lion, Tigers, OR...............................


----------



## Piccolina

a gold fish....


----------



## pdswife

you could get


----------



## Piccolina

red or yellow.......


----------



## mudbug

measles, embarassing your


----------



## pdswife

big sister Rita


----------



## Piccolina

who is always.....


----------



## mudbug

right about everything (groan...)


----------



## pdswife

she even knew


----------



## Piccolina

how to cook


----------



## pdswife

beef steak with


----------



## kadesma

lobster in butter

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and twice baked


----------



## wasabi

(Did i hear lobster?)     


 at Wasabi's house


----------



## Barbara L

before walking on


 Barbara


----------



## lucyr2xoxo

I'll sit and,


----------



## Barbara L

ponder the sounds


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

of the migrating


----------



## pdswife

elephants and Hummingbirds


----------



## mrsmac

who were singing


----------



## pdswife

When the Staints......


----------



## mrsmac

go marching in


----------



## pdswife

How I wish


----------



## Barbara L

I hadn't thrown


 Barbara


----------



## RMS

away my best


----------



## pdswife

fat china doll


----------



## Piccolina

wearing lacey clothes....


----------



## phinz

I bought him


----------



## Piccolina

from an antique....


----------



## kadesma

shop in old

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

London town east of.....


----------



## Barbara L

a candy store


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Where chocolate bunnies


----------



## Barbara L

romp in the

 Barbara​


----------



## Piccolina

Easter grass fields....


----------



## pdswife

eating marshmellow eggs


----------



## phinz

and soft tacos.


----------



## Barbara L

When they're done


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

they run to


----------



## phinz

the first sticky


----------



## pdswife

honey filled tree


----------



## Maidrite

With Keebler ELVES............................................


----------



## pdswife

baking chocolate cookies


----------



## mudbug

over and over


----------



## pdswife

one after the


----------



## kadesma

the other til


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the strike started


----------



## mish

pds - will make me gain 5 pounds with all your kewl recipes. Yum... TY   Ooops, I'm in the wrong thread LMBO


----------



## pdswife

lol.. yeah and this posting should be under "what's the last thing that made you smile".   Thanks for the grin Mish.


----------



## mish

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. yeah and this posting should be under "what's the last thing that made you smile". Thanks for the grin Mish.


 
Your Twisted Brownies made me do it.  I can't think straight


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> the strike started


 after midnight on........


----------



## pdswife

July 10th 2022


----------



## Piccolina

(Did you pick that number at random? I oly ask because July 10th is my birthday )

During a rainbow.....


----------



## Maidrite

Reading, with Levar..................................  

I hope you all have seen "READING RAINBOW" with Levar Burton.


----------



## pdswife

a good childrens


----------



## cara

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I hope you all have seen "READING RAINBOW" with Levar Burton.


 
no....


----------



## pdswife

book written by


----------



## kadesma

Pds,Texasgirl and

kadesma


----------



## cara

other creative persons


----------



## Piccolina

it was published.....


----------



## pdswife

by Random House


----------



## Piccolina

10,000,000 copies sold.....


----------



## pdswife

all in hardback


----------



## cara

and very heavy


----------



## pdswife

to carry up


----------



## Piccolina

five flights of.....


----------



## pdswife

very steep stairs


----------



## Piccolina

to reach the....


----------



## pdswife

The penthouse apartment


----------



## cara

where all the


----------



## pdswife

Actors and their


----------



## cara

luggage and staff


----------



## Piccolina

were sipping champaign...


----------



## cara

and eating caviar


----------



## Piccolina

with smoked salmon....


----------



## cara

and enjoying the


----------



## pdswife

and relaxing in


----------



## mudbug

(and enjoying the) and (and relaxing in)

insincere adulation from


----------



## pdswife

the crowds of


----------



## cara

supporters crying down


----------



## pdswife

From the top


----------



## cara

of the house


----------



## pdswife

that was built


----------



## cara

just recently to


----------



## pdswife

house the homeless


----------



## cara

supporters standing in


----------



## pdswife

the muddy road


----------



## cara

wet and cold


----------



## pdswife

shaking and dripping


----------



## cara

in the icy


----------



## pdswife

frozen rain that


----------



## kadesma

pelted them as

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Marched quickly to


----------



## purrfectlydevine

the closest tavern


----------



## pdswife

which was called


----------



## kadesma

Dew Drop Inn

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Their best drink


----------



## kadesma

is rum and

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

a hearty ale


----------



## kadesma

plus  peach schnaps

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

topped with a


----------



## pdswife

freshly sliced peach


----------



## SierraCook

and served with


----------



## pdswife

vanilla bean icecream


----------



## SierraCook

and apple pie


----------



## pdswife

and a cup ......


----------



## Piccolina

of caramel sauce....


----------



## pdswife

still warm and


----------



## Piccolina

completely delicious with....


----------



## mrsmac

a marshmallow on


----------



## pdswife

the left side


----------



## cara

decorating the plate


----------



## pdswife

Making it look


----------



## Piccolina

ready for Valentine's...


----------



## phinz

House of Love.


----------



## Piccolina

They used lots....


----------



## pdswife

little red sprinkles


----------



## Piccolina

and chocolate chips....


----------



## pdswife

It was romantic


----------



## Piccolina

like a movie...


----------



## pdswife

where two people


----------



## phinz

eat day-old sushi


----------



## pdswife

slimey and stinky


----------



## phinz

like squid syrup


----------



## pdswife

stinking up the


----------



## cara

whole room and


----------



## pdswife

making people puke


----------



## cara

out of the


----------



## pdswife

10th story window


----------



## cara

hitting the children


----------



## pdswife

playing jump rope


----------



## phinz

with squid tentacles


----------



## mudbug

the little dears.


----------



## kadesma

ran crying to

kadesma


----------



## phinz

the fishmonger who


----------



## mudbug

scolded them unjustly


----------



## pdswife

and spanking their


----------



## mudbug

innocent little bottoms


----------



## phinz

with squid tentacles.


----------



## mudbug

"Howzat," you ask?


----------



## kimbaby

very very unwise


----------



## pdswife

and pretty messy


----------



## Maidrite

Just Not Nice.................................


----------



## kadesma

you best try

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

another discipline method


----------



## pdswife

like TIME OUTS


----------



## phinz

or house arrest.


----------



## pdswife

or week long


----------



## SierraCook

sabbatical with Grandma!!


----------



## kadesma

eeek grandma hiding


kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

behind a toadstool


----------



## pdswife

with a magic wand


----------



## phinz

and a kielbasa


----------



## pdswife

waiting for bbq


----------



## phinz

squid and canteloupe


----------



## kadesma

made into a

kadesma


----------



## cara

big black pot


----------



## pdswife

of spicey gumbo


----------



## phinz

and cornbread pudding.


----------



## pdswife

made with blueberries


----------



## cara

coming from the


----------



## pdswife

small corner grocery


----------



## cara

where the old


----------



## pdswife

man and his


----------



## cara

wife live happily


----------



## kadesma

with 6 of


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

their 15 children


----------



## cara

while the rest


----------



## pdswife

have imigrated to


----------



## cara

wonderful old europe


----------



## pdswife

living near Hannover


----------



## cara

most beautiful place


----------



## cara

ever seen on


----------



## cara

the whole earth 

*sorry I had to do that!*


----------



## pdswife

you're forgive.. it made me laugh.

next to our


----------



## pdswife

village in Greece


----------



## pdswife

under the rocks


http://www.meteora-greece.com/   (lol... I can do it too)


----------



## cara

but thousand miles


----------



## pdswife

From where they


----------



## cara

left parts of


----------



## pdswife

their leftover dessert


----------



## kadesma

a rich slice

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

of chocolate cream


----------



## Barbara L

pie, drizzled with

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

strawberry sauce and


----------



## Barbara L

sprinkled with delicate


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

threads of melted

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

butterscotch, and served


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

with cold milk


----------



## Barbara L

on a silver


 Barbara


----------



## phinz

plated shoe horn


----------



## mudbug

with nice napkins


----------



## kadesma

and daintly tea


kadesma


----------



## phinz

bags from Peru.


----------



## mudbug

Peruvian teabags are


----------



## pdswife

made of plastic


----------



## phinz

recycled from beads


----------



## pdswife

of lama teeth


----------



## RMS

and chicken bones


----------



## pdswife

Picked clean by


----------



## mudbug

darn turkey buzzards


----------



## pdswife

flapping their wings


----------



## kadesma

and hovering directly


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

over the Kingdome


----------



## phinz

after it exploded


----------



## pdswife

( I wondered if any one would mention the bigbang lol)

and dust flew


----------



## phinz

up my nose


----------



## pdswife

and I sneezed


----------



## Barbara L

my head off


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

leaving a bloody


----------



## Maidrite

Snot slung everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Everyone started sliding


 Barbara


----------



## phinz

on squid snot


----------



## Maidrite

And Hurling EVERYWHERE............


----------



## Barbara L

911 was called


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

but was side-tracked....


----------



## pdswife

by a kitten


----------



## Maidrite

AND ENDSTAGE CUJO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

barking loudly at


----------



## Barbara L

all the daffodils


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

along side windmills....


----------



## pdswife

there were tulips


----------



## Piccolina

and chocolate shops


----------



## pdswife

owned by sweet


----------



## Piccolina

Grandparents who were....


----------



## pdswife

proud of their


----------



## mudbug

offpsring's habit of


----------



## kadesma

tilting at windmills

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and squishing ants


----------



## Maidrite

WITH JESSICA'S ROLLINGPIN ........................


----------



## luvs

till it was


----------



## Maidrite

FLATTER AS A FLITTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

that they threw


----------



## mudbug

(or flittered) away


----------



## Piccolina

like little butterflies


----------



## Maidrite

HITTING THE FAN......................


----------



## pdswife

and breaking into


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> HITTING THE FAN......................


 Say it isn't so! I love butterflies 



> and breaking into



new smaller ones...


----------



## pdswife

so colorful and 


( are you feeling better today Jessica??)


----------



## cara

bright and shiny


----------



## pdswife

landing on my


----------



## Piccolina

big flower garden

(Hi Trish, a little better, lol - at least unless I try to talk, then I start hacking and coughing. I haven't been able to shake this store throat, it's very persistant!  But thank-you for asking, hopefully it'll vanish ASAP )


----------



## Maidrite

To Brighten up.................................




We hope you are doing better ASAP to Jessica. Trish I hope everything is going well there Too!


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite & Barb's day 

(Thank-you James, your well wishes mean a lot! )


----------



## cara

like every day


----------



## pdswife

is a beginning


----------



## Piccolina

or an end....


----------



## pdswife

or a middle


----------



## cara

of something we


----------



## Piccolina

planned ages ago....


----------



## pdswife

but never did...


----------



## cara

because time was


----------



## pdswife

going too quickly


----------



## cara

to stop and


----------



## pdswife

smell the roses


----------



## cara

growing along the


----------



## pdswife

winding garden path


----------



## mudbug

and we're closed


----------



## Piccolina

until after Easter...


----------



## pdswife

after the eggs


----------



## Piccolina

and chocolate bunnies...


----------



## mudbug

are on clearance


----------



## pdswife

only $4.00 each


----------



## Maidrite

Or Chocolate Santa's........................ 

They still have some at eckarts for .31 @


----------



## pdswife

that were free


----------



## Debbie

and tasted like


----------



## mudbug

what they're worth


----------



## pdswife

sour and bitter


----------



## Debbie

made you pucker


----------



## mudbug

up and kiss


----------



## kadesma

the old cook


kadesma


----------



## cara

hanging around the


----------



## pdswife

the fat neck


----------



## cara

of his wife


----------



## Piccolina

with her dog...


----------



## cara

running behind a


----------



## Piccolina

ice cream truck


----------



## cara

loosing marbles out


----------



## pdswife

of it's muffler


----------



## Piccolina

it also had....


----------



## pdswife

three flat tires


----------



## kadesma

broken windows and


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a missing front


----------



## Piccolina

license plate, so.....


----------



## RMS

I thought I'd


----------



## middie

catch up to


----------



## Piccolina

the fast moving...


----------



## middie

vehicle and yell


----------



## pdswife

You're On Fire


----------



## Piccolina

The fire department...


----------



## middie

had sirens screaming


----------



## pdswife

and strong firewomen


----------



## middie

in uniform ready


----------



## pdswife

with water hoses


----------



## Piccolina

and 101 dalmations


----------



## pdswife

with green spots


----------



## Piccolina

because they were...


----------



## pdswife

suffering from chickenpox


----------



## middie

all because cruella


----------



## pdswife

didn't give them


----------



## Piccolina

any dog treats


----------



## pdswife

instead she gave


----------



## Piccolina

them table scraps


----------



## pdswife

steak, potatoes and


----------



## Piccolina

split pea soup...


----------



## pdswife

made with ham


----------



## Piccolina

carrots, celery, onions...


----------



## pdswife

salt and pepper


----------



## kadesma

chicken broth abd chunked

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

mushrooms that had


----------



## mudbug

many psychedelic properties


----------



## pdswife

which made life


----------



## kimbaby

very interesting indeed


----------



## pdswife

and quite colorful


----------



## kadesma

yet oh so


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

boring since I


----------



## kimbaby

left the house


----------



## pdswife

in a furry...


----------



## kimbaby

Because I Left


----------



## pdswife

The beans cooking


----------



## kimbaby

on the stove


----------



## pdswife

that I'd just


----------



## kimbaby

forgot to clean


----------



## pdswife

it was gritty


----------



## kimbaby

plain and simple


----------



## pdswife

and needed paint


----------



## kadesma

and an oven


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

that would turn


----------



## kadesma

on and off


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and not burn


----------



## kimbaby

all the food


----------



## Piccolina

for the baby-shower...


----------



## kimbaby

is all gone


----------



## Piccolina

because grandpa accidentally....


----------



## kimbaby

ate it all


----------



## Piccolina

kimbaby said:
			
		

> ate it all


 (Good one!)

So they went....


----------



## kimbaby

to the store


----------



## Piccolina

for some beer...


----------



## kadesma

drank the beer


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and started laughing


----------



## kimbaby

then I fell


----------



## pdswife

down the stairs


----------



## kimbaby

bruised my knee


----------



## pdswife

broke my toe


----------



## kimbaby

screamed very loud


----------



## pdswife

nasty words were


----------



## kimbaby

everyone could hear


----------



## pdswife

me screaming OUCH


----------



## kimbaby

in the kitchen


----------



## pdswife

I was cooking


----------



## kadesma

some beer battered


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

chicken legs and


----------



## kadesma

and deep fried

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

curly french fries


----------



## Barbara L

with Cajun seasoning


 Barbara


----------



## cara

tasting delicious like


----------



## Piccolina

Mama used to....


----------



## pdswife

buy from Safeway


----------



## Antonio

with her coupons...


----------



## kimbaby

Almost Every Sunday


----------



## pdswife

she'd start clipping


----------



## kadesma

then grab her


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

coat and umbrella


----------



## Piccolina

before heading to....


----------



## SierraCook

the movie theater


----------



## Piccolina

to watch the....


----------



## pdswife

Last movie Brad


----------



## Piccolina

before the split....


----------



## Maidrite

In the Ice ................................


----------



## Piccolina

which caused massive....


----------



## pdswife

waves to crash


----------



## Piccolina

on sand castles


----------



## cara

at the quiet


----------



## kadesma

end of the


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

private nude beach


----------



## kimbaby

is rather full


----------



## mudbug

of nekkid folks


----------



## kimbaby

playing a game


----------



## mudbug

involving bouncing and


----------



## kimbaby

running after the


----------



## mudbug

escaped inmates who


----------



## kimbaby

escaped the prison


----------



## mudbug

before the warden


----------



## kimbaby

could stop them


----------



## pdswife

from joining the


----------



## kimbaby

crazy darn circus


----------



## pdswife

with elephants in


----------



## Maidrite

FAROUT JUMP SUITS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

That glittered brightly


----------



## Barbara L

but were too

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

big to pack.....


----------



## Barbara L

so they threw

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

THE PENGUINS OUT ...................  
AND YOU THOUGHT THE MARCH OF THE PENGUINS WAS OVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Penguins scattered everywhere

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

in the snow


----------



## Barbara L

waddling and gliding

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

and sliding down


----------



## Barbara L

to the ocean

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

trying to catch


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

a little fishy


----------



## kadesma

in a itty


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

pool of water


----------



## kadesma

ducking and diving


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and playing tag


----------



## kimbaby

with a cute


----------



## kadesma

little baby porpoise



kadesma


----------



## pdswife

who was motherless.....


----------



## kimbaby

and was fatherless...


----------



## pdswife

but had sisters


----------



## kimbaby

but no brothers


----------



## pdswife

They were happy


----------



## kimbaby

in the woods


----------



## pdswife

climbing oak trees


----------



## kimbaby

playing with frogs


----------



## pdswife

and skipping rope


----------



## kimbaby

and skipping rocks


----------



## pdswife

across the lake


----------



## kimbaby

by the tree


----------



## pdswife

that I planted


----------



## kimbaby

20 years ago


----------



## pdswife

when I was


----------



## kimbaby

big and strong


----------



## pdswife

and very skinny


----------



## kimbaby

with knobby knees


----------



## pdswife

and braces on


----------



## kimbaby

riding a bike


----------



## pdswife

with training wheels


----------



## kimbaby

down the trail


----------



## pdswife

toward the Wallmart


----------



## kimbaby

on first street


----------



## pdswife

in the center


----------



## kimbaby

of down town


----------



## pdswife

across from Tacobell


----------



## kimbaby

at the light


----------



## pdswife

that was red


----------



## kimbaby

AND i STOPPED


----------



## pdswife

To gaze at


----------



## kimbaby

the pretty flower


----------



## pdswife

in the florists


----------



## kimbaby

in the mall


----------



## pdswife

with covered parking


----------



## kimbaby

and coin meters


----------



## pdswife

that were broken


(bye gotta run!  Thanks for the games.  Have a great afternoon)


----------



## kimbaby

and bashed up


----------



## cara

all around the 

(have a nice day, trish!)


----------



## kimbaby

BIG parking lot


----------



## pdswife

that wasn't paved


----------



## kimbaby

just really rocky


----------



## pdswife

and quite dirty


----------



## kimbaby

and also ugly


----------



## pdswife

garbage was thrown


----------



## kadesma

tither and yon


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and left and


----------



## kadesma

kicked into the


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ditches and the


----------



## kimbaby

street was messy


----------



## pdswife

coved with slime


----------



## kimbaby

and yucky stuff


----------



## pdswife

that smelled rotten


----------



## kadesma

so vile and


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

looked absolutely horrendous

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

As it slid

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

down the river


----------



## Barbara L

over the waterfall

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

to the island


----------



## Barbara L

inhabited by furry

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

fuzzy little mice


----------



## Barbara L

who screamed when

 Barbara


----------



## RMS

they saw me


----------



## kimbaby

and ran away


----------



## pdswife

to the cave


----------



## kimbaby

in the dark


----------



## pdswife

there was nothing


----------



## kimbaby

but tiny pebbles


----------



## pdswife

on the ground


----------



## kimbaby

that hurt terribly


----------



## pdswife

with no shoes


----------



## kimbaby

on my feet


----------



## pdswife

but gloves on


----------



## kimbaby

my cold hands


----------



## Piccolina

and a scarf....


----------



## pdswife

around my head


----------



## Piccolina

for added warmth...


----------



## pdswife

from the snow


----------



## Piccolina

and howling winds...


----------



## pdswife

of late December


----------



## Piccolina

before New Year's......


----------



## pdswife

but after Christmas


----------



## Piccolina

dinner was finished....


----------



## pdswife

and the dishes


----------



## kimbaby

were all washed


----------



## pdswife

We gathered in


----------



## kimbaby

a big house


----------



## Piccolina

the big park


----------



## pdswife

where the trees


----------



## mrsmac

grew sideways out


----------



## pdswife

of solid rock


----------



## Piccolina

walls in France....


----------



## kimbaby

were falling down


----------



## Piccolina

by the river....


----------



## kimbaby

near the shore


----------



## pdswife

covered with diamonds


----------



## kadesma

rubies,pearls, and


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

huge green emeralds


----------



## kadesma

all resting on


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

a big rock


----------



## kadesma

close to a

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

big ugly shark


----------



## pdswife

who had no


----------



## kadesma

*teeth poor fellow*

*kadesma *


----------



## pdswife

He ate mush


----------



## kadesma

and squished fish


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

before leaving to....


----------



## pdswife

marry his girlfriend


----------



## Piccolina

in sunny Hawaii....


----------



## pdswife

with a honeymoon


----------



## RMS

in Las Vegas


----------



## kadesma

then back to


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Portland to watch


----------



## kadesma

the rain fall

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

on the tiny


----------



## pdswife

Mighty Columbia river


----------



## kadesma

that flowed through


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

The small towns


----------



## kimbaby

and wind down


----------



## pdswife

towards the Ocean


----------



## kadesma

flowing ever so


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

beautifully and gently


----------



## kadesma

then rushing past


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

my mountain cabin


----------



## kadesma

over the meadow


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

by the brook


----------



## pdswife

sat two lizards......


----------



## Piccolina

sunning themselves on.....


----------



## kimbaby

a big rock


----------



## Piccolina

by the blue.....


----------



## kadesma

pool of clear


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

spring water that....


----------



## kadesma

swirled ever so


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

so gently over


----------



## Piccolina

ancient Celtic stones.....


----------



## pdswife

that the monks


----------



## kimbaby

looked up for


----------



## pdswife

ideas from the


----------



## kimbaby

straggly old trees


----------



## Michelemarie

and decided to....


----------



## kimbaby

return the stones


----------



## pdswife

to the church


----------



## kadesma

where they placed

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

flowers on each


----------



## Piccolina

of the stairs.....


----------



## pdswife

as they climbed ....


----------



## Piccolina

to the disco....


----------



## pdswife

where Richard Gere


----------



## kimbaby

(omg I love Richard Gere)


was looking at


----------



## Piccolina

$10,000,000 house by....


----------



## kadesma

by the sea


kadesma


----------



## jammyx

as he looked


----------



## pdswife

He dreamed that


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

he had cheese


----------



## pdswife

Melting on bread


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

with a spork


----------



## pdswife

he took a .........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

bite and decided...


----------



## pdswife

That cheese wasn't


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

as good as


----------



## Piccolina

the milk chocolate....


----------



## kadesma

so he called


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

See's Candies and


----------



## kadesma

ordered a big


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

10 pound box


----------



## kadesma

of chocolate covered


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

candies and 12


----------



## kadesma

mocha suckers and

kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

hopped in his


----------



## pdswife

Red Mustang and


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

drove to Chicago


----------



## pdswife

to visit Sushi


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

on the way...


----------



## pdswife

He bought Iceskates


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And then looked...


----------



## pdswife

at a pair...........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

of turtle lighters....


----------



## pdswife

that he needed


----------



## kadesma

so he could

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

start a campfire


----------



## kadesma

and warm his


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

poor cold toes


----------



## kimbaby

socks had holes


----------



## Piccolina

and no shoes....


----------



## pdswife

his mother had


----------



## Piccolina

bought new ones....


----------



## pdswife

but he refused


----------



## Piccolina

because he only....


----------



## pdswife

wore high heeled


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> wore high heeled




cowboy boots with....


----------



## pdswife

satin and lace


----------



## kimbaby

and frilly fringes


----------



## pdswife

He liked dressing


----------



## kimbaby

in loud clothes


----------



## pdswife

so people would


----------



## kimbaby

stand far out


----------



## pdswife

and gaze at


----------



## kimbaby

his crazy clothes


----------



## pdswife

and laugh loudly


----------



## kadesma

stamping their feet


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and crying tears


----------



## kadesma

as they slid


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

down the slippery


----------



## kimbaby

big grassy hill


----------



## cara

wet from the


----------



## pdswife

cold morning dew


----------



## Piccolina

on the roses....


----------



## pdswife

pink and red


----------



## cara

glowing in the


----------



## pdswife

Moons silvery light


----------



## kimbaby

pale full moon


----------



## pdswife

hanging high in


----------



## kimbaby

above the trees


----------



## pdswife

in a starless


----------



## cara

sky covered with


----------



## pdswife

dark fluffy clouds


----------



## kimbaby

like cotton puffs


----------



## pdswife

used to decorate


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

the delicate cake.....


----------



## kimbaby

with fluffy icing


----------



## pdswife

That the bride


----------



## kimbaby

and the groom


----------



## pdswife

wanted for their


----------



## kadesma

wedding day reception

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

but it rained


----------



## Maidrite

*LIKE A MONSOON ..........   *


----------



## kimbaby

and really flooded


----------



## Maidrite

*the whole thing ......................  *


----------



## cara

where the wonderful


----------



## KAYLINDA

tree of life


----------



## pdswife

was waiting to


----------



## kimbaby

bud and bloom


----------



## pdswife

and grow fruit


----------



## kimbaby

So I Could


----------



## pdswife

fill my tummy


----------



## kimbaby

with fresh fruit


----------



## pdswife

Apples and pears


----------



## kimbaby

and some plums


----------



## pdswife

I made a..........


----------



## kimbaby

big apple cobbler


----------



## pdswife

with some vanilla


----------



## kimbaby

ice cream to


----------



## pdswife

eat with it


----------



## kimbaby

and it was....


----------



## pdswife

The best I


----------



## kimbaby

had ever ate


----------



## pdswife

I went back


----------



## kimbaby

for seconds,but...


----------



## pdswife

It was all


----------



## kimbaby

ate by bears


----------



## pdswife

with large teeth


----------



## cara

grinning at me


----------



## Piccolina

across the room.....


----------



## pdswife

wearing a tux


----------



## Piccolina

and top hat.....


----------



## pdswife

looking very handsome


----------



## Piccolina

and very dapper.....


----------



## pdswife

swinging his cane  ( Hi Jessica, I have to go make the boss man some breakfast.  I'll be back later on.  Have a nice night and hug Tony a few extra times)


----------



## Piccolina

and waving to.....

(Hi Pdswife, thanks! You and Paulie have a terrific weekend too! Hugs back to you guys )


----------



## kimbaby

All The People


----------



## Piccolina

in the crowd....


----------



## kadesma

wishing they were


kadesma


----------



## cara

in a better


----------



## pdswife

part of the


----------



## kimbaby

the world because...


----------



## cara

everything went wrong


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

when the fishmonger...


----------



## cara

lost all his


----------



## kimbaby

fish in the


----------



## cara

storm out on


----------



## kimbaby

the rough sea


----------



## cara

when his boat


----------



## kimbaby

just about sank


----------



## cara

because water shot


----------



## kimbaby

through a hole


----------



## cara

right beside the


----------



## pdswife

Windstar radio station


----------



## cara

which is placed


----------



## kimbaby

very high up


----------



## cara

the hilly coast


----------



## kimbaby

so that we


----------



## pdswife

can listen to....


----------



## kimbaby

all the music


----------



## pdswife

Country, Rock and


----------



## kimbaby

everything in between


----------



## pdswife

She liked country


----------



## kimbaby

he liked rock


----------



## pdswife

a debate started


----------



## kimbaby

and they fought


----------



## pdswife

like cats and


----------



## kimbaby

and like dogs


----------



## kadesma

snarling and whining 


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

And Pushing Each...


----------



## pdswife

other off high


----------



## kimbaby

places and hurting...


----------



## pdswife

their skinny knees


----------



## kimbaby

And Bruising Their


----------



## pdswife

big fat butts


----------



## kadesma

as they tumbled


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

head over heal


----------



## kimbaby

down in to


----------



## pdswife

bottom of the


----------



## kadesma

deep dark cave


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

they bounced and


----------



## Maidrite

*Landed in OZ !!!!!!!!!!! That was close !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL "Its a had to be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Cheech

or was it???


----------



## kadesma

why we've landed


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

with a thud.....


----------



## kimbaby

in the back


----------



## Piccolina

of the boat....


----------



## kimbaby

And Got Wet


----------



## kadesma

and now we

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

are so cold


----------



## kimbaby

shivering and shaking


----------



## pdswife

so much that


----------



## kimbaby

their knees knocked


----------



## pdswife

and tears fell


----------



## kimbaby

all down their


----------



## pdswife

silky blonde beards


----------



## kimbaby

and landed on


----------



## pdswife

their ballet slippers


----------



## kimbaby

that were pink


----------



## pdswife

and dark purple


----------



## kimbaby

and had swirly


----------



## pdswife

little blue buttons


----------



## kimbaby

and metallic zippers


----------



## pdswife

that couldn't open


----------



## kimbaby

so we left


----------



## pdswife

the party and


----------



## kimbaby

went to the


----------



## pdswife

laundry mat to


----------



## kimbaby

wash our slippers


----------



## pdswife

because we'd stepped


----------



## kimbaby

in something yucky


----------



## pdswife

that was sticky


----------



## kimbaby

and very gooey


----------



## pdswife

and smelled kindof


----------



## kadesma

like a damp

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

old wet cat


----------



## kadesma

drying off by


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

a can of...........


----------



## pdswife

tomato soup with


----------



## kadesma

a grilled cheese


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

sandwich made with


----------



## kadesma

two slices of

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

of zucchini bread


----------



## grumblebee

and limberger cheese


----------



## pdswife

and chocolate chips


----------



## kadesma

spread thickly with


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

mint flavored shaving


----------



## kadesma

cream and a 


kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

dream of going.....


----------



## pdswife

to the circus


----------



## Piccolina

to see the.....


----------



## kimbaby

elephants jump the


----------



## Piccolina

whole Grand Caynon.....


----------



## kimbaby

and don't fall


----------



## pdswife

asleep in front


----------



## cara

of the tree


----------



## pdswife

that has golden


----------



## kimbaby

blooms on it


----------



## pdswife

soon to be


----------



## cara

watered by the


----------



## pdswife

old wrinkled gardener


----------



## kimbaby

with the hose


----------



## pdswife

with many holes


----------



## kimbaby

and was to.......


----------



## pdswife

short to reach


----------



## kimbaby

the huge fire


----------



## cara

burning down the


----------



## pdswife

burning up the


----------



## kimbaby

big oak tree


----------



## pdswife

and the fir


----------



## kimbaby

and the pile


----------



## pdswife

of dirty rags


----------



## kimbaby

and a big................


----------



## pdswife

floppy stuffed tiger


----------



## kimbaby

that was moldy


----------



## pdswife

and almost furless


----------



## kimbaby

and was missing


----------



## pdswife

one button eye  ( poor sad tiger)


----------



## kimbaby

and was full


----------



## pdswife

of rice and


----------



## kimbaby

a few beans


----------



## pdswife

leftovers from Saturdays


----------



## kimbaby

big dinner party


----------



## pdswife

Fabio was invited


----------



## kimbaby

but didn't show


----------



## pdswife

He called saying "


----------



## kimbaby

i am sick.....


----------



## pdswife

Fever, cough and runny


----------



## kimbaby

nose, taking nyquil


----------



## pdswife

sleeping soundly and


----------



## kadesma

dreaming of a

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

pink prancing pony


----------



## kadesma

with Lola on

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

her back, sitting


----------



## kadesma

ever so daintily

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and smoking a


----------



## grumblebee

large cuban cigar


----------



## pdswife

smelling up the


----------



## Maidrite

The Ladies Room...........


----------



## kadesma

and the dinning


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

room was full


----------



## cara

with sick people


----------



## kimbaby

all over the


----------



## cara

lawn green as


----------



## Piccolina

Irish clover fields....


----------



## kimbaby

and not looking


----------



## Piccolina

at the tigers....


----------



## Maidrite

Drooling behind them..............................


----------



## kadesma

slowly circling to

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

YOU SEXY THING......


----------



## Barbara L

So they danced


 Barbara


----------



## cara

as they had


----------



## Barbara L

time to kill

 Barbara


----------



## cara

ants crawling over


----------



## pdswife

and under their


----------



## kadesma

feet and their

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

itchy arm pits


----------



## kadesma

made them want


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to buy a.................


----------



## kadesma

flyswatter and beat


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the heck out


----------



## kadesma

the nasty little


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tiny ugly bugs


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

bugger and stumbled.....


----------



## pdswife

falling off the


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

rock and onto.....


----------



## kadesma

his pointy little


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

broken bloody nose


----------



## kadesma

He then wipped

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

it clean and


----------



## CookinBlondie

made some food......


----------



## kadesma

chopping,whipping and


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

frying until golden


----------



## kadesma

Then serving it

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

in a dish................


----------



## Maidrite

That wasn't clean......


----------



## Piccolina

So Piccolina washed....


----------



## pdswife

and dried it


----------



## cara

until it was


----------



## kimbaby

shiney as a...


----------



## pdswife

new copper penny


----------



## kimbaby

and then we...


----------



## pdswife

ran to the


----------



## kimbaby

dairy queen for


----------



## pdswife

vanilla ice cream


----------



## kimbaby

and a fudge


----------



## pdswife

sundae covered with


----------



## kimbaby

lots of nuts


----------



## pdswife

and even more


----------



## kimbaby

whipped topping and...


----------



## pdswife

chocolate chips with


----------



## kimbaby

a cherry on


----------



## pdswife

the very top


----------



## kimbaby

we got so.........


----------



## pdswife

wild that we


----------



## kimbaby

were dancing in


----------



## pdswife

the parking lot


----------



## kimbaby

and screaming loud


----------



## pdswife

and jumping on


----------



## kimbaby

all the hoods


----------



## pdswife

of the Mustangs


----------



## kimbaby

and the cameros


----------



## pdswife

denting them badly


----------



## kimbaby

and sratching the


----------



## pdswife

brand new paint


----------



## kimbaby

and bending the


----------



## pdswife

bumpers and the


----------



## kimbaby

antena that I


----------



## pdswife

had just bought


----------



## kimbaby

with my last


----------



## pdswife

Paycheck from Mcdonalds


----------



## kimbaby

where i burnt


----------



## pdswife

every French fry


----------



## Lilanne

*Lilanne*

and tore my


----------



## pdswife

favorite silk socks


----------



## CookinBlondie

With a Metal


----------



## pdswife

spoon that was


----------



## CookinBlondie

Made to cook


----------



## pdswife

only in gold


----------



## kimbaby

but i cooked


----------



## pdswife

it in a ,..................


----------



## kimbaby

a silver pot


----------



## pdswife

and it melted


----------



## Maidrite

& tasted like POOH.........................


----------



## pdswife

so he spit


----------



## Lilanne

his pajama bottoms


----------



## pdswife

were yellow and


----------



## kimbaby

full of holes


----------



## pdswife

made by small


----------



## kimbaby

little elves that


----------



## pdswife

had six fingers


----------



## kimbaby

rough cliffs and


----------



## pdswife

very peaceful waterfalls


----------



## kimbaby

with white lilies


----------



## pdswife

and red tulips


----------



## cara

blooming in the


----------



## kimbaby

all in a............


----------



## pdswife

round clay pot


----------



## kimbaby

with lots of


----------



## pdswife

Ivy and ferns


----------



## kimbaby

and a snail


----------



## pdswife

that had two


----------



## kimbaby

tiny little specks


----------



## pdswife

on it's shell


----------



## kimbaby

that you could


----------



## pdswife

rub and magic


----------



## kimbaby

dust would appear


----------



## pdswife

and heal cuts


----------



## kimbaby

and all your


----------



## pdswife

little pink zits


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> little pink zits


 

or see a doctor......


----------



## pdswife

who would say


----------



## Piccolina

you need a vacation......

(lol, here's to hoping )


----------



## pdswife

You'd leave today


----------



## Piccolina

all expenses paid.....

_*
(Don't we all wish!!!)*_


----------



## kimbaby

bring your bags


----------



## pdswife

and travel money


----------



## kimbaby

and tourist info


----------



## pdswife

the jet is


----------



## kimbaby

lifting off the


----------



## pdswife

runway and heading


----------



## kimbaby

for the islands


----------



## pdswife

warm and tropical


----------



## kimbaby

and a little


----------



## pdswife

piece of heaven


----------



## kimbaby

is what you


----------



## pdswife

get when you


----------



## kimbaby

you visit the


----------



## pdswife

Islands of Greece


----------



## CookinBlondie

But while in


----------



## kadesma

Greece, you fall


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Madly in love


----------



## kadesma

with a grumpy


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

But good looking


----------



## CookinBlondie

Troll from the


----------



## pdswife

river under the


( Lauren is that you with the bow?  Hubby just bought one Saturday..)


----------



## kadesma

old stone bridge


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

that was on


----------



## kimbaby

an ego trip


----------



## kadesma

that took him


kadesma


----------



## cara

to the end


----------



## pdswife

of his rope


----------



## kadesma

then tied him

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

up so tightly


----------



## pdswife

that his toes


----------



## kadesma

turned a bright


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

yellow and started


----------



## Piccolina

singing show tunes


----------



## pdswife

"If I were a .......


----------



## Piccolina

_kitchen utensil I'd....._


----------



## SierraCook

be stir crazy.....


----------



## Piccolina

SierraCook said:
			
		

> be stir crazy.....


 Clever Sierra!

*with mixed feelings......*


----------



## kimbaby

and a broken


----------



## Piccolina

electric carving knife.....


----------



## kimbaby

that shorted out


----------



## Piccolina

after the storm.....


----------



## kimbaby

and burnt down


----------



## Piccolina

all the poplars....


----------



## kimbaby

and not so


----------



## pdswife

pretty dead oaks


----------



## kadesma

leaving them twisted


kadesma


----------



## sattie

snarled and broken


----------



## CookinBlondie

...while the chipmunks...


----------



## Barbara L

threw acorns at


 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

an uppity skunk


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

and his skank


----------



## kadesma

of a friend


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

from whoknows where


----------



## pdswife

probably some place.....


----------



## kimbaby

out on the


----------



## sattie

boon docks under


----------



## pdswife

the silver moon


----------



## sattie

.  The chipmunks looked


----------



## CookinBlondie

like they just...


----------



## pdswife

cracked a nut


----------



## cara

stolen from a


----------



## kimbaby

very mean man


----------



## sattie

that had a long   (sorry, used 4)


----------



## pdswife

fuzzy gray beard


----------



## cara

reaching almost to


----------



## pdswife

his boney knees


----------



## kimbaby

and he stepped


----------



## pdswife

very slowly and


----------



## cara

over the carpet


----------



## pdswife

he fell down


----------



## cara

directly on his


----------



## pdswife

small white mouse


----------



## kadesma

making the poor


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

mouse say YIKES


----------



## pdswife

and squeaking a


----------



## CookinBlondie

lot.  He then


----------



## pdswife

ran off to


----------



## kadesma

find a large

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

chunk 'o' cheese


----------



## kadesma

and a large

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

bottle of wine


----------



## kadesma

two chilled glasses

kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

to dine with


----------



## pdswife

Paula Deen and


----------



## Maidrite

*And Paulie Shore ....................................  *


----------



## Lilanne

got out pots


----------



## pdswife

tin foil and


----------



## kadesma

a turkey baster


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

he was ready


----------



## kimbaby

to bake it


----------



## pdswife

in the oven


----------



## kimbaby

but forgot to


----------



## pdswife

pay the electric


----------



## kimbaby

bill so he


----------



## pdswife

started to cry


----------



## kimbaby

and then he.....


----------



## pdswife

wiped his nose


----------



## mudbug

very studiously and


----------



## kimbaby

and blinked his


----------



## pdswife

dark brown eyes


----------



## kimbaby

and down slid


----------



## pdswife

little Lavander tears


----------



## kimbaby

that sparkled in


----------



## pdswife

the afternoon sun


----------



## kimbaby

and twinkled at


----------



## pdswife

The girl he


----------



## kadesma

was chasing around


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

in large circles


----------



## CookinBlondie

all while wearing.....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a pink teddy.........


----------



## pdswife

that covered his


----------



## kimbaby

big burly body


----------



## pdswife

with soft silk


----------



## kadesma

slippers and scruffy


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

boa with bells


----------



## CookinBlondie

.  He then showered...


----------



## pdswife

and washed his


----------



## CookinBlondie

12 little polka-dotted


----------



## pdswife

yellow rain coats


----------



## CookinBlondie

while shaving his...


----------



## kadesma

legs and toes

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and cutting his


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nose hairs with


----------



## cara

rusty scissors too


----------



## kimbaby

and then he


----------



## pdswife

looked at his


----------



## kimbaby

gold plated watch


----------



## pdswife

and checked the


----------



## kimbaby

hour,so he


----------



## pdswife

started to worry


----------



## kimbaby

about what he


----------



## pdswife

was going to


----------



## bknox

was supposed to


----------



## pdswife

make for dinner


----------



## kimbaby

and he forgot


----------



## pdswife

to eat lunch


----------



## kimbaby

so he fixed


----------



## pdswife

a large steak


----------



## kimbaby

with onions and


----------



## pdswife

sweet bbq sauce


----------



## kimbaby

but he burnt


----------



## pdswife

the poor onions


----------



## kimbaby

and the sauce


----------



## pdswife

was very sour


----------



## kimbaby

so he had.........


----------



## pdswife

a chocolate kiss


----------



## kimbaby

and he ate


----------



## pdswife

every darn bite


----------



## kimbaby

then his stomach


----------



## pdswife

started making noises


----------



## kimbaby

so he took


----------



## pdswife

a few TUMS


----------



## kimbaby

then he felt


----------



## Lilanne

cried for mercy


----------



## pdswife

and begged for


----------



## kimbaby

some relief,but


----------



## Lilanne

(oops Kim stepped on your post)
felt really weird


----------



## pdswife

no help came


----------



## kimbaby

thats fine Lilanne ,just have fun...

so he drank


----------



## pdswife

some tequila and


----------



## kimbaby

and got sick


----------



## Lilanne

as a spotted dog.


----------



## pdswife

with 2000 fleas


----------



## kimbaby

without a flea


----------



## mudbug

to spare, but


----------



## pdswife

he did have ticks


----------



## kimbaby

and sratched like


----------



## pdswife

A crazy monkey


----------



## kimbaby

and jumped up


----------



## pdswife

and down and


----------



## CookinBlondie

...Sang songs about...


----------



## pdswife

walking through tulips


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

BUT..... he finally decided....


----------



## pdswife

to jump rope


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

as he drank....


----------



## pdswife

a Tequila sunrise


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

and looked at


----------



## pdswife

National Geographic photos


----------



## Lilanne

like a teenaged


----------



## pdswife

boy gone bad....


----------



## mudbug

awfully lonely tonight


----------



## kimbaby

no where to


----------



## CookinBlondie

go.  He then...


----------



## kimbaby

decided that he


----------



## mudbug

might as well


----------



## kimbaby

go to the.............


----------



## tancowgirl2000

pub and try.....


----------



## kimbaby

a green beer


----------



## sattie

and I drank


----------



## tancowgirl2000

all of it...........


----------



## sattie

and started feeling


----------



## tancowgirl2000

a tad woozy...


----------



## pdswife

and very dizzy


----------



## kimbaby

my head spinning


----------



## tancowgirl2000

i tripped over


----------



## kimbaby

and fell flat


----------



## pdswife

on to Mister..


----------



## kimbaby

it hurt really


----------



## kadesma

bad and raised 

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

higher than a


----------



## CookinBlondie

balloon on a...


----------



## pdswife

30 yard string


----------



## kimbaby

it stung like


----------



## pdswife

200 hornets and


----------



## cara

did feel like


----------



## kimbaby

a sharp razor


----------



## pdswife

cutting deeper than


----------



## mudbug

deep should go.


----------



## kadesma

and making a

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

pint of blood


----------



## Lilanne

Don't strike a


----------



## kadesma

match or the


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

whole house will


----------



## tancowgirl2000

blow and we


----------



## Maidrite

Would move to.....................................


----------



## kimbaby

a town that


----------



## tancowgirl2000

has that same


----------



## pdswife

amount of sun


----------



## kimbaby

and no water


----------



## pdswife

for safe drinking


----------



## kimbaby

And No Food


----------



## mudbug

worth eating, except


----------



## kadesma

bugs, slugs and



kadesma


----------



## mudbug

Bearnaise-covered anemones


----------



## pdswife

and candy canes


----------



## kadesma

that were dipped


 kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

in juice from


----------



## pdswife

sour green grapes


----------



## kadesma

then coated with


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Fudge.  The only...


----------



## kimbaby

one good enough


----------



## tancowgirl2000

to be ate....


----------



## kadesma

was a puny little


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

thing the size


----------



## kadesma

of a peanut,

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

that taste aweful


----------



## kadesma

and puckers your


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Mouth and Curls .............................


----------



## kadesma

your toes and


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

hair.  To eat...


----------



## kadesma

such a thing


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

as it was................


----------



## funny

really stone cold


----------



## kadesma

with a moldy


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Pungent overpowering smell.........  







Where is Ernest when you need him? OOOOOOOHHHHHH............Know what I mean Vern ?


----------



## pdswife

would really make


----------



## Maidrite

*Your Blow Chunks...................    *


----------



## kadesma

and fall over


kadesma


----------



## cara

a stone coming


----------



## CookinBlondie

quickly.  However, if...


----------



## kadesma

you jump high

kadesma


----------



## cara

enough you can


----------



## pdswife

touch a star


----------



## mudbug

and become immortal


----------



## pdswife

living life large


----------



## kadesma

traveling through the


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

days with a


----------



## kadesma

light footstep and


kadesma


----------



## cara

green trousers made


----------



## kadesma

of rough burlap


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

with golden buttons


----------



## cara

shining in the


----------



## pdswife

late afternoon sun


----------



## kadesma

catching the last


kadesma


----------



## cara

glow on the


----------



## pdswife

the mountain tops


----------



## kadesma

then cascading down


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

to the lake


----------



## spiders

with my dog


----------



## kadesma

following along behind


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

sniffing at each


----------



## mudbug

freshly baked turnover


----------



## kadesma

sitting cooling on 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

smooth river stones


----------



## kadesma

filling the air


kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

with smoke from......


----------



## pdswife

the camp fire


----------



## kadesma

roaring brightly in


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

such a blaze


----------



## pdswife

That heat could


----------



## kadesma

warm your heart


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

and toes, probably.


----------



## pdswife

Marshmellows were roasting


----------



## kadesma

turning golden as


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

perfectly roasted marshmallows!


----------



## pdswife

crunchy on the


----------



## kadesma

outside and creamy



kadesma


----------



## cara

inside the warm


----------



## pdswife

house, the fire


----------



## mudbug

and thou, guest


----------



## kadesma

knocking on front


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and back doors


----------



## mudbug

let him in!


----------



## kadesma

they said or


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

He'll start singing


----------



## kadesma

song after song


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

none in tune


----------



## kimbaby

that sounded good


----------



## kadesma

or even melodic


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

but he danced


----------



## kadesma

and danced til

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

The pigs flew


----------



## mudbug

in circles around


----------



## pdswife

The old farmhouse


----------



## kadesma

causing dirt to


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

bother the bull


----------



## kadesma

who was eyeing


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the red cape


----------



## kadesma

as Fernando twirled


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

and skipped girlishly   ( is that a word??)


----------



## expatgirl

OMG!!-bull-smittened!!


----------



## kadesma

goo-goo eyed over


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby

A very cute


----------



## pdswife

small black pony


----------



## mudbug

with swishy tail


----------



## pdswife

and gentle eyes


----------



## kadesma

with prancing feet


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

and flaming hair


----------



## kadesma

nostrils flared with


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

anger as she


----------



## tancowgirl2000

grabbed the beer...........

(sorry its been awhile....hehehe)


----------



## pdswife

and opened it


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and slammed it


----------



## pdswife

choking he said "


----------



## mudbug

"Not your beer!"


----------



## pdswife

"it"s My Beer!!!!!!"


----------



## kadesma

well then bottoms


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Up and CHEERS!


----------



## kadesma

may you live


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

*Long and Prosper ...............  *


----------



## kimbaby

and have lots


----------



## mudbug

of little miracles


----------



## kadesma

biting your ankles


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

softly and sweetly


----------



## kadesma

as they yank


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

your gray hairs


----------



## kadesma

using them to

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

make a ladder


----------



## kadesma

to climb high


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

up the side


----------



## kadesma

of an old


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

but healthy oak


----------



## kadesma

spreading it's arms


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

South towards the


----------



## kimbaby

great blue lake


----------



## mrsmac

where silver fish


----------



## kadesma

leap out of


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Ice cold water


----------



## kadesma

sparkling and gleaming


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

tasting so fresh


----------



## cara

in the sun


----------



## pdswife

I was tanning


----------



## cara

my face when


----------



## kimbaby

a huge spider


----------



## pdswife

started to slide


----------



## kimbaby

down my shirt


----------



## pdswife

It tickled my


----------



## kimbaby

neck and stomach


----------



## pdswife

making me giggle


----------



## kimbaby

and wiggle alot


----------



## CookinBlondie

while wearing my...


----------



## mrsmac

new purple and


----------



## kimbaby

yellow polka dot


----------



## mrsmac

bikini top which


----------



## pdswife

was tooooo large


----------



## mudbug

for my.........................personality


----------



## pdswife

but too small


----------



## RMS

red balloons were


----------



## kimbaby

floating near the


----------



## pdswife

old basketball hoop


----------



## kimbaby

the net was


----------



## CookinBlondie

Tangled and smelled...


----------



## kimbaby

like dead fish


----------



## mudbug

grabbed balloons anyway


----------



## kadesma

and fled to


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

the other side


----------



## mudbug

where balloons are


----------



## kimbaby

Popping Very Loudly


----------



## CookinBlondie

All around my...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

small living room


----------



## pdswife

and landing on


----------



## kimbaby

My Back Porch


----------



## mudbug

where all that


----------



## tancowgirl2000

spring fuzz is


----------



## kimbaby

collecting rather quickly


----------



## tancowgirl2000

and making me


----------



## mudbug

want to vacuum


----------



## pdswife

the  Persian rug


----------



## CookinBlondie

that my aunt...


----------



## pdswife

bought at GOODWILL


----------



## kimbaby

And It Fell


----------



## tancowgirl2000

on my head


----------



## kadesma

and messed up


kadesma


----------



## mudbug

my nice hairdo


----------



## kadesma

broke my red

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

highlights so carefully


----------



## kadesma

put into place


kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

by someone named...


----------



## kadesma

george of the

kadesma


----------



## cara

stars coming from


----------



## kadesma

heavens above us


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

shined down to


----------



## babetoo

to us here on earth

babe


----------



## miniman

lighting the way


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> lighting the way


 
across the marsh

babe


----------



## goboenomo

of the long


----------



## miniman

island in the


----------



## goboenomo

southern end of


----------



## Barb L.

Honolulu, where the


----------



## miniman

Hulagirls dance to


----------



## plumies

drums and ukeleles


----------



## Chefellas

swaying their grass


----------



## vitauta

roots crowds of


----------



## GotGarlic

laughing fans who


----------



## vitauta

can't wait to


----------



## MrsLMB

eat, drink and


----------



## Somebunny

Be merry again!


----------



## Dawgluver

For tomorrow we

(PF found it)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

resume our diets


----------



## Dawgluver

of shellfish and


----------



## Kylie1969

cockles with the


----------



## MrsLMB

finest chocolate toppings


----------



## Kylie1969

that Lindt can


----------



## MrsLMB

create from old


----------



## Kylie1969

boots and socks


----------



## MrsLMB

washed ashore in


----------



## Kylie1969

an old waterlogged boat


----------



## MrsLMB

also filled with big


----------



## Kylie1969

bags of clothing and


----------



## MrsLMB

souvenirs from long ago


----------



## Kylie1969

a time that was


----------



## KAYLINDA

above and beyond


----------



## Kylie1969

what anyone would believe


----------



## MrsLMB

Kings and Queens hiding


----------



## Kylie1969

their valuable jewels from


----------



## MrsLMB

beggars and paupers while


----------



## Kylie1969

the hobbits were busy


----------



## MrsLMB

raiding the icebox and


----------



## Kylie1969

the food larder, amongst


----------



## MrsLMB

themselves dividing all the


----------



## Kylie1969

food they could find


----------



## MrsLMB

not to share, but


----------



## vitauta

to hoard and prevent


----------



## Kylie1969

others from stealing it


----------



## vitauta

by stealing it first


----------



## Kylie1969

they made tracks, starting


----------



## MrsLMB

on stilts made


----------



## Kylie1969

from the wood that


----------



## MrsLMB

held wine and rum


----------



## Kylie1969

at a previous time


----------



## MrsLMB

when people were so


----------



## Kylie1969

good at making things


----------



## MrsLMB

out of leaves and


----------



## Kylie1969

wood, also using the


----------



## MrsLMB

mud and moss from


----------



## Kylie1969

the ground and the


----------



## MrsLMB

feathers left by


----------



## Kylie1969

all the exotic birds


----------



## MrsLMB

who flew in from


----------



## Kylie1969

Jamaica to show off


----------



## creative

Then one day...


----------



## jusnikki

all hell broke loose...


----------



## creative

I forgot where


----------



## jusnikki

My margarita was


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

